# Nehmt Ihr noch Schurken mit?



## szene333 (3. März 2009)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt? Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher. Hab mir die Patchnotes von 3.1 durchgelesen. Kampf wird ein wenig interessanter, reicht aber wohl nicht aus. Muti wird aus meiner Sicht sogar ein wenig generft, schon wieder. Was solltet Ihr also für einen Grund haben, uns noch mitzunehmen, da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können und auch sonst kaum nützlich für die Gruppe sind. Wohl dem, der in einer netten Gilde ist. Die anderen können einen nur noch Leid tun.

Ich weiss, das sieht wie ein Heul-Thread aus (ist es ja auch ein bisschen). 

Ich möchte aber einfach nur rausfinden, wie die Nicht-Schurken und vor allem die Raidleiter darüber denken.


----------



## Tabuno (3. März 2009)

Schurken sind im Damage immer ganz oben, ich versteh den Thread nicht so richtig...^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. März 2009)

da bin ich mal auf die antworten gespannt^^


----------



## Stevster (3. März 2009)

Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen


----------



## Gerbalin (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt? Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher. Hab mir die Patchnotes von 3.1 durchgelesen. Kampf wird ein wenig interessanter, reicht aber wohl nicht aus. Muti wird aus meiner Sicht sogar ein wenig generft, schon wieder. Was solltet Ihr also für einen Grund haben, uns noch mitzunehmen, da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können und auch sonst kaum nützlich für die Gruppe sind. Wohl dem, der in einer netten Gilde ist. Die anderen können einen nur noch Leid tun.
> 
> Ich weiss, das sieht wie ein Heul-Thread aus (ist es ja auch ein bisschen).
> 
> Ich möchte aber einfach nur rausfinden, wie die Nicht-Schurken und vor allem die Raidleiter darüber denken.



Klar Schurken haben wir eigentlich schon immer dabei und auch heute noch und sie gehören auch dazu wie jede andere Klasse


----------



## FakeEpix (3. März 2009)

wenn ich raiden gehe sehe ich meistens 1-2 schurken in der gruppe


----------



## Lionking (3. März 2009)

eben, schurken stehen immernoch oben, keine Ahnung was das hier soll ...
man könnte ja auch wieder sagen "Learn to play ..." bla bla... ich denke, hier KANN man das sogar sagen..tz


----------



## Rorre (3. März 2009)

schurken sind und bleiben dmg dealer.. schurken sind gern gesehen und solange sie gut gespielt werden sind sie immer in der top5 im dmg-meter.. ein schurke kommt ganz leicht mit den anderen dmg dealern mit... ich versteh nicht was dein problem ist? nimmt dich keiner mit oder findest du die schurken zu schwach?


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. März 2009)

hmm versteh auch nicht wieso
angeblich keiner mehr Schurken mitnimmt.

Sehe in meinen Gruppen irgendwie auch kaum Schurken mehr.

Kein Support hmm naja okay machen viele Klassen auch nicht^^


----------



## luXz (3. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schurken sind im Damage immer ganz oben, ich versteh den Thread nicht so richtig...^^



Dann beherrscht der Rest seine Klasse nicht^^


----------



## CharlySteven (3. März 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> schurken sind und bleiben dmg dealer.. schurken sind gern gesehen und solange sie gut gespielt werden sind sie immer in der top5 im dmg-meter..



ähhm nein

aber trotzdem haben wir schurken im raid....^^


----------



## Circe82 (3. März 2009)

Warum Antwortet ihr eigentlich noch auf so Fragen?

Ist doch ne 08/15 Anfrage die jeden 2 Tag gestellt wird

/vote for close


----------



## Bottlewave (3. März 2009)

Wenn ich in ne Ini gehe und nen DD brauche, nehme ich natürlich auch Schurken...warum auch nicht? DD ist DD, mir egal ob 1000 dps oder drölfzillionen...gibt halt auch schlechte dd'ler, die sich auch freuen wenn man ihnen tipps gibt


----------



## Rorre (3. März 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> Dann beherrscht der Rest seine Klasse nicht^^



oder der schurke sich selbst nicht


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. März 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen



mh wie siehts denn mit fury warris oder non tank warris aus? machn auch nur focus dmg und sind auch nur durchschnitt ... also dürften auch keine furys und ms warris mit ... aber sie kommen immer mit ...


----------



## Tabuno (3. März 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> Dann beherrscht der Rest seine Klasse nicht^^


Nö, letztens hatte ein Schurke 5,6 DPS, bloß 95% der Leute können diese Klasse nicht spielen...


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2009)

Grund das niemand mehr Schurken mitnimmt ist, das Schurken nur noch im PvP vorhanden sind.

In der Gilde gibt es einen Schurken und in der Friendlist 2 Schurken die PvE machen.

Wenn du Schurken suchst dann gogo ins PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorfindel (3. März 2009)

Ich bin selber Raid leiter und habe gerne nen Schurken dabei, unser naxx heroic equipter Schurke ist immer in den Top 3 mit dem Damage, hat nen dps von 4200 aufwärts, und schurken machen auch moderaten Aoe schaden mit Dolchfächer, wie gesagt unser schurke ist immer in den Top 3 im Recound den kompletten Naxx heroic run, sogar vor manchen Mages :pP



Gruß Gorfi


----------



## Lionking (3. März 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> Dann beherrscht der Rest seine Klasse nicht^^


falsch, wenn dem nicht so ist, beherrscht der schurke seine klasse nicht....ok vieleicht steht er nicht immer auf 1, aber top5 ohne viel abstand zum 1. ist er immer...zumindest wenn er ordentlich gespielt wird


----------



## Razzor07 (3. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hmm versteh auch nicht wieso
> angeblich keiner mehr Schurken mitnimmt.
> 
> Sehe in meinen Gruppen irgendwie auch kaum Schurken mehr.
> ...




welche klasse denn noch nicht?


----------



## luXz (3. März 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> oder der schurke sich selbst nicht



Der schurke beherrscht sich selbst nicht, wenn er oben im dmg-meter ist?


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2009)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Raid leiter und habe gerne nen Schurken dabei, unser naxx heroic equipter Schurke ist immer in den Top 3 mit dem Damage, hat nen dps von 4200 aufwärts, und schurken machen auch moderaten Aoe schaden mit Dolchfächer, wie gesagt unser schurke ist immer in den Top 3 im Recound den kompletten Naxx heroic run, sogar vor manchen Mages :pP
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Gorfi



Die DMG die man bei den Trashs macht ist vollkommen egal <.<


----------



## Deathknight3 (3. März 2009)

tststs... du zweifelst an deiner eigenen klasse?


----------



## Mannoroth (3. März 2009)

Also ganz erlich, in meinem Raid habe ich keinen Schurken dabei, ka der Ruf dieser Klasse ist irgendwie nimmer der beste, und als Top DD dazu stehen muss der Schurke schon einiges drauf haben. 
Naja ich nehm lieber nen DK oder einen sehr guten off warri mit, hab ich prinzipiell mehr von, gefällt mir besser.
Wobei ich sagen muss das bei uns aufm server die schurken( aktive) echt slten geworden sind, auch fürn HC ini run, wenn man ma random sucht findet man seltenst schurken. 

Naja wie dem auch sei, ich kenn auch genug Raids die schurken dabei haben, ( mein raid bezieht sich selbstverständlich  nur im 10ner ohne schurken) im 25er Bereich kenn ich genug, die Schurken dabei haben... allein schon Loot bedingt und so :>


So long


----------



## Lionking (3. März 2009)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Also ganz erlich, in meinem Raid habe ich keinen Schurken dabei, ka der Ruf dieser Klasse ist irgendwie nimmer der beste, und als Top DD dazu stehen muss der Schurke schon einiges drauf haben.
> Naja ich nehm lieber nen DK oder einen sehr guten off warri mit, hab ich prinzipiell mehr von, gefällt mir besser.
> Wobei ich sagen muss das bei uns aufm server die schurken( aktive) echt slten geworden sind, auch fürn HC ini run, wenn man ma random sucht findet man seltenst schurken.
> 
> ...


tz..off waries?, die sind zumindest bei uns aufn server die schlechtesten dds


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

MOin...
naja ich finde gut gespielte Schurken sehr nütlich...
Außerdem wird man in ulduar evtl. wieder cc brauchen und dann sind schurken eine sehr gute wahl, da sie nicht wie magier nur auf eine bestimmte Art von Mobs ihren sap wirken können.
so far bye


----------



## luXz (3. März 2009)

Lionking schrieb:


> falsch, wenn dem nicht so ist, beherrscht der schurke seine klasse nicht....ok vieleicht steht er nicht immer auf 1, aber top5 ohne viel abstand zum 1. ist er immer...zumindest wenn er ordentlich gespielt wird


Meine erfahrungen sind aber anders, und die Schurken in meiner Gilde können auch spielen

zu BC waren sie oben das stimmt, aber atm nichtmehr

ich such ma statistiken


----------



## Irondragon1887 (3. März 2009)

Ich bin raidleaer und verstehe allerdings die frage nicht! Bei mir im raid sind Schurken immer unter den ersten 7 im dmg. Wenn du probleme mit dmg hast solltest du vieleicht mal im offiziellen Forum für schurken schauen was die sagen. Ich würde sagen du hast falsch geskillt und beherrscht deinen char nicht da wie gesagt schurken doch recht gutem dmg fahren und mit schurkenhandel auch dem tank helfen können schnell aggro aufzubauen!


MFG Iron


----------



## Maskenball (3. März 2009)

Also irgnwas musst du falsch machen wenn du im DMG nicht mithalten kannst. Schießlich sind schurken eine reine DMG Klasse und das machen sie ziemich beachtich^^


----------



## scheiwalker (3. März 2009)

ich hab nen wl auf 80 gepielt
nen priest, nen dk und pala

und schurke war am schwersten und am lustigsten zum spielen
wenn du mal nen dk oder jäger fertig machst, der full epic is
du aber nich- dann weißt du das du nich schlecht bist, das is n gutes gefühl

mitn dk lauf ich durch, klopp den jäger im vorbeilaufen um
während n wl. sein mana an mir zerstört...


----------



## heyhey (3. März 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen




Als in BC Zeiten waren wir Schurken sogut wie immer #1 


btt
in meiner Gilde haben wir 3 Schurken und es werden meist 2 pro raid mitgenommen im schaden sind wir meist so #7-3 vertreten je nach Boss halt.
aber es vergessen die meisten das Schurken mehr als alle anderen klassen mit gear skalieren --> mit ulduar wird sich das ganze leicht zu unseren Gunsten verschieben


----------



## Thrawns (3. März 2009)

In unserer Gilde würde niemand auf die Idee kommen eine bestimmte Klasse wegen fehlendem Damage oder sonst was, nicht mitzunehmen.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (3. März 2009)

n grosteil unserer melees sind schurken 
natürlich gibts viele vollpfosten die  net spielen können aber die die es können sind immernoch gut>>>><



juhuu  smiley inc >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikulat (3. März 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, wer im dmg als Schurke hinterherhinkt, der hat entweder keine Ahnung, ne scheiß Skillung und beschissenes Equip oder alles dreis.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, Schurken sind nach wie vor Top DDs, wir nehmen auch gerne welche mit.
Also l2p, dann go^^


----------



## luXz (3. März 2009)

Hier eine Statisk der top50 fights, also von guten Spielern

http://www.wowmeteronline.com/rank/classrank/6

würde sagen die sind da unteres mittelfeld


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. März 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen



MuhaHAH ! Ohne Worte *lol*


----------



## Technocrat (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt?



Äh, natürlich, warum nicht? Unser Schurke macht 2.8k dps im langfristigen Mittel, warum sollen wir auf den verzichten? Und das sage ich Dir als Fury Warri...


----------



## Thrainan (3. März 2009)

Also ich nehme Schurken so selten mit wie es geht. Das liegt nicht am Schaden, sondern daran das ich sie nicht ausstehen kann. Das sind die Leute die immer vorm Tank rumschleichen, Schösserknacken nicht skillen, sich früher beim sappen immer entdecken liesen, weil sie ihre Skillpunkte für imba roxxordmg brauchten. 

Ja Vorurteil, aber ich steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

Naja diese Statistik zeigt ja das "reine" DD klassen nicht auch die besten im Dmg sind!
...Krieger und Dk s  sind auch oft die obersten Ränge^^
aber sonst sind die hybrid klassen schoin eher im unteren Mittelfeld...


----------



## Stonewhip (3. März 2009)

Der TE hat evtl. erfahren, dass in "Wrath of the BombKing" kaum noch CC benötigt wird und "alle anderen Klassen mehr Schaden machen, als ihnen gut tut".

Da viele Raidleader bestimmte Schurken-Skillungen in der Vergangenheit auf reine "Zap"- und "Blind"-Maschinen reduziert haben, ist die Frage des TE nicht ungerechtfertigt.

Aber: wer seinen Schurken beherrscht, findet IMMER einen Platz. Man muss sich (leider) nur wieder neu "etablieren"..


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> Hier eine Statisk der top50 fights, also von guten Spielern
> 
> http://www.wowmeteronline.com/rank/classrank/6
> 
> würde sagen die sind da unteres mittelfeld



Engrish ftw


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Es wergen schon noch mitgenommen aber im dmg sind sie nicht mehr ganz oben. Viele schurken haben auch die Klasse gewechselt.... schurken sind seid wotlk ziemlich zurück gegangen beim leveln tauchen auch wenige auf in der gilde mit der ich grade levele giebt es auch nur 3Schurken von 185Mitgliedern..... Schurken sind einfach weniger geworden.


----------



## Rietze (3. März 2009)

Auf Zuluhed z.B. werden eigentlich fast immer Schurken mitgenommen da sie:
- Viel Schaden raushauen
- Irgendwer die Sachen bekommen soll, bevor sie gedisst werden^^



Schurken hauen bei der richtigen Combo + dem richtigen Equip extrem viel Schaden raus bei den Bosskämpfen... Von daher versteh ich auchnet deine Bedenken wegen wenig Schaden...


----------



## Monoecus (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> [...] Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher. [...]
> 
> [...] Was solltet Ihr also für einen Grund haben, uns noch mitzunehmen, da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können... [...]




Dann versteh ich nich, wie bei uns ein "Kampf"-Schurke auf Platz 1 im DPS Meter bei Kel'Thuzad mit ner DPS von 4,5-5k sein kann...


----------



## Solassard (3. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> . Viele schurken haben auch die Klasse gewechselt.... schurken sind seid wotlk ziemlich zurück gegangen ..



Die haben alle gehört das DK mehr Schaden macht ^^ 
und den Schurken eingemottet


----------



## kingkong23 (3. März 2009)

Ich nehme sie gerne mit obwohl ich als Mage/Hunter immer über ihnen liege aber Schurken können Schurkenhandel und Tritt.
Tritt ist zwar seid WOTLK nicht mehr so nütztlig aber trotztem gerne gesehen^^


----------



## szene333 (3. März 2009)

Naja, waren ja mehr konstruktive Beiträge dabei, als ich erwartet habe.
Also wer meint, das Schurken im Damage bei gleichem Equip im Single-Target mithalten können, hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung. 
Aber das war auch nicht meine Frage. Das wusste ich ja schon und da gibt es nix zu diskutieren. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob Schurken in Raids noch gerne gesehen werden.

Übrigens habe ich das Glück, in einer guten und netten Gilde zu sein. Wie gesagt. das ist kein Heul-Thread.


----------



## Teradas (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt? Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher. Hab mir die Patchnotes von 3.1 durchgelesen. Kampf wird ein wenig interessanter, reicht aber wohl nicht aus. Muti wird aus meiner Sicht sogar ein wenig generft, schon wieder. Was solltet Ihr also für einen Grund haben, uns noch mitzunehmen, da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können und auch sonst kaum nützlich für die Gruppe sind. Wohl dem, der in einer netten Gilde ist. Die anderen können einen nur noch Leid tun.
> 
> Ich weiss, das sieht wie ein Heul-Thread aus (ist es ja auch ein bisschen).
> 
> Ich möchte aber einfach nur rausfinden, wie die Nicht-Schurken und vor allem die Raidleiter darüber denken.


Na klar wieso sollte man Schurken nicht mitnehmen?
Sind oft ganz oben im DMG auch teilweise mit nicht so gutem Equip.
Bringen zwar keinen Guten SUpport mit wie Buffs etc.
Aber fürs Dmg machen sind sie richtig gut!


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

also wenn ich hier so höre das schurken doch ganz gerne gesehen sind bin ich am überlegen ob ich mienen....(momentan lv 49...) doch noch hochleveln soll^^was sagt ihr???lohnt sich das??
danke schonmal für Antworten^^


----------



## Rorre (3. März 2009)

luXz schrieb:


> Der schurke beherrscht sich selbst nicht, wenn er oben im dmg-meter ist?



nein, das hab ich nicht gemeint. sondern er hat gesagt .. wenn der schurke stärker ist dann beherrschen die anderen ihre klasse nicht... ich hab gemeint.. wenn die anderen stärker sind dann beherrscht der schurke seine klasse nicht.. das war ein post zum nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. März 2009)

also wir hätten gerne einen Schurkin im Stamm-Raid aber man findet keine .... gegenfrage ... wo sind die ganzen Schurken. Wieso wollen die nicht mehr Raid ... mitgenommen würden die ja überall werden :-)
Nachdem uns aus BC Zeiten unsere zwei abhanden gekommen sind und ich mich geweigert habe meine Schurkin hochzulvln weil is twink bleibt twink wird bei uns jedes Leder mit AP Crit oder Beweglichkeit drauf entzaubert ... und das im Endcontent :-) das wäre quasi das Paradis für jeden Schurken... aber naja ... die Lila Splitterchen sind auch super :-) 

also ... wo sind die ganzen Schurken? Wer von euch war Schurke und ist jetzt etwas anderes? Outet euch mal hier.

lg Sily


----------



## Blackywulf (3. März 2009)

*starrt auf sein recount vom Letztens Raid*..*denkt nach*...*überlegt nochmal sorgfalltig*....Ich weiss nicht wo dein Problem ist^^ passendes eq und gute routation,und schon hast du dein dmg =D wir nehmen sogar dem öfteren 3Schurken mit.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2009)

Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sind dir Schurken ein Völkchen das es bei Blizz irgendwie verschissen hat.
(und nein ich spiele zur Zeit keinen Schurken) 

Gucken wir und doch mal ihre Sonderfähigkeiten an:

1) Unsichtbarkeit ... beim questen geil, in Inies egal
2) CC (Kopfnuss)...CC findet ja nur noch wenig statt und nu hamse auch noch Konkurenz vom froschenden Schami
3) Kisten öffen...mein Schmied macht aus einen Titanbarren 20 Dietriche Skill 400

Als Melee stehe sie beledert immer fein am Gegner dran und fressen artig alle AOE oder Wirbelwind oder was auch immer 
Gruppenbuffs is nicht, kein wiederbeleben, nix

Das einzige was ihnen bleibt ist konzentriert massenweise Dmg zu machen 

Ich persönlich fand den Schurken immer eine faszinierende und spannenden Klasse mit Potential.
Blizzard leider nicht. Schade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryk (3. März 2009)

Oh Mann.... nach etlichen Threads ala: der schurke macht kein dmg, der schurke wurde generft, der Schurke eignet sich nur noch zum questen...blablabla.

Ich spiele seit Ewigkeiten einen Kampfschurken, noch NIE... ich betone "NOCH NIE" bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, daß ein Rogue zu wenig Schaden fabriziert.
Ja gut ok... mit Flammenschlundequip schon... *Ironie Off*. 

Aber im PvE hatte ich immer einen Stammplatz im Raid. Ich war immer bedacht das bestmöglichste aus dem Schlitzer heraus zu holen. Und wenn man sich in etwaigen Forums etwas beliest und im Spiel Rotationen testet, wird man überrascht sein, was ein Schurke im PvE so alles draufhat. Er war und wird nie Supporter sein. Aber JEDER Boss brauch ordentlich einen über den Pelz und da wäre man schön doof, wenn man nicht ein paar kräftige DDs einpackt, wobei sich da heutzutage Meeles klar in den Vordergrund gespielt haben. Egal ob Platz 5 oder 1. Jeder Boss ist schließlich auch etwas abhängig, wie man seinen Char "entfalten kann". So sehe ich unsere Caster bei Flickwerk sich ordentlich austoben und meine Wenigkeit bei Taddhius bis zu 6000 dps fahren zu können.

Bevor man wieder eine Klasse zu deglasieren versucht, wendet euch erstmal einer kleinen Grundschule zu, die einen das "führen" seiner Figur verbessert.

Und wer seinen Raid nicht versucht mit jeder Klasse, die einen die Fraktion hergibt, zu besetzen, der hat keine Ahnung.... PUNKT


----------



## Shataar (3. März 2009)

also wir haben einen schurken im raid der aber auch an die 4000 dps fährt sonst sehe ich selten welche


----------



## Monoecus (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Also wer meint, das Schurken im Damage bei gleichem Equip im Single-Target mithalten können, hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung.





Tut mir schrecklich Leid, ich geh dann mal mein Recount verprügeln, offensichtlich lügt es mich mit den sehr guten DPS Werten unserer Schurken an...


LOL!


----------



## Fenrin (3. März 2009)

Ich hab Schurken noch nie gemocht als Paladin und mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal was mit ihnen passiert. Ich muss mich um meine Sachen kümmern und gucken wie stark Palas generft werden mit 3.1.. Tankequip liegt schon auf der Bank! -.-

Schurken machen aber wirklich weniger DMG im Raid. Bei uns sind Warlocks und Mages immer ganz oben.


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

"Ich spiele seit Ewigkeiten einen Kampfschurken, noch NIE... ich betone "NOCH NIE" bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, daß ein Rogue zu wenig Schaden fabriziert."

gut das prob is das der Schurke von vielen: RôxXXXXôr und sonst was kiddys gespielt wird die einfach nichts können...
und deshalb hat der rouge auch bei vielen denke ich mal n schlechten Ruf


----------



## Eddishar (3. März 2009)

Mein Raid nimmt selbstverständlich Schurken mit. Gibt genügend Gründe, sie mitzunehmen, und sei es nur, dass sie z.B. Gluth beruhigen können, während hinten die Jäger Frostfallen legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 25er Raid, der irgendeine Klasse nicht mitnimmt, hat meiner Meinung nach den Sinn eines MMO-Spiels(!) nicht verstanden.


----------



## Technocrat (3. März 2009)

Fenrin schrieb:


> Bei uns sind Warlocks und Mages immer ganz oben.



Ach, deswegen bekommen die Fury-Warrs mit 3.1 einen 10% Nerf. Ja nee, iss klar...


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (3. März 2009)

Unser Raid hat zwar keinen Schurken, wir würden aber jederzeit einen (mit)nehmen.

Unser Druide ist mittlerweise für alle drei Skillarten episch ausgerüstet, weil ja sonst keiner das Leder gebrauchen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. März 2009)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Unser Raid hat zwar keinen Schurken, wir würden aber jederzeit einen (mit)nehmen.
> 
> Unser Druide ist mittlerweise für alle drei Skillarten episch ausgerüstet, weil ja sonst keiner das Leder gebrauchen kann.
> 
> ...


Ganz tolle Aussage.. GAAANZ TOLL !!!!! - Der Schurke als "Müllschlucker" !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/worthless


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (3. März 2009)

also aus unserer gilde sind jetzt eigentlich alle naxx25 equipt, und ich bin mit meinem schurken im gesamtschaden auf platz 8-9 (ich weigere mich im dk viertel trash zu bomben, daher nur 8-9)

bei bossen platz 3-5, aber immer abhängig vom boss. so bin ich bei kel eher platz 5 da ich mir immer energie zum kicken aufspare, und so teile meiner rota auslasse. was bringt mir imba-roxxor schaden, wenn ich umgeklatscht werde weil der tank stirbt. außer reppkosten nichts.

kel ist auch der einzige boss wo ich noch was zu tun habe, was nicht eh der ganze raid macht (firewalls ausweichen/aus void zones rauslaufen usw.)
ich hoffe stark, dass sich das spielprinzip mit ulduar wieder ändert. vorallem die jetztige art wie man mit trash umspringt finde ich doch stark langweilig...

aber btt: ich habe meinen raidplatz sicher, und werde ihn auch behalten. doch bin ich auch meistens der einzige schurke im raid. (macht nichts. hauptsache housing wird eingeführt, und ich kann mir die ganzen waffen die ich in den hintern geschoben bekomme an die wand hängen xD )

mein schaden ist ok, wird aber hoffentlich mit ulduar noch besser, wo schurken ja immerhin die einzigen klassen KOMPLETT OHNE Raidsupport sind. da sollten wir wenigstens im dmg ganz vorne liegen.^^

so, jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr zu tippen, MfG Zero


----------



## Marvîn (3. März 2009)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Ich bin raidleaer und verstehe allerdings die frage nicht! Bei mir im raid sind Schurken immer unter den ersten 7 im dmg. Wenn du probleme mit dmg hast solltest du vieleicht mal im offiziellen Forum für schurken schauen was die sagen. Ich würde sagen du hast falsch geskillt und beherrscht deinen char nicht da wie gesagt schurken doch recht gutem dmg fahren und mit schurkenhandel auch dem tank helfen können schnell aggro aufzubauen!
> 
> 
> MFG Iron



Sagen wir mal so: 
1 Tank
2-3 Healer
6-7 DDs

Unter den ersten 7 im DMG Meter zu sein bedeutet garnichts...
Und wenn man 2 Tanks dabei hat wär es sogar als 7. peinlich...


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (3. März 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Aussage.. GAAANZ TOLL !!!!! - Der Schurke als "Müllschlucker" !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn schicke epische Sachen für dich Müll sind...die meisten andern würden sich darüber freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola93 (3. März 2009)

Mein 72er Schurke fährt auch mehr Schaden als viele 80er Schurken. Nicht etwas weil ich der ImbaR0XX0r vor dem Herrn bin, nein, aber wenn nen 80er mit voll epischem 25er Gear 1300 DPS fährt... dann läuft irgendetwas schief, l2p sag ich da nur


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (3. März 2009)

epics sind zwar kein müll, man freut sich auch drüber, aber wenn man alles einfach so bekommt wirds langweilig.

achja @ tribola93: die 1,2k fährst du als voll epischer schurke mit autohit. das jemand zu blöd ist auf sinister strike/mutilate zu drücken wenn er genug energie hat kannst du mir nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so:
> 1 Tank
> 2-3 Healer
> 6-7 DDs
> ...




und jetzt für dich ne Überraschung... es gibt *trommelwirbel*  25er Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> und jetzt für dich ne Überraschung... es gibt *trommelwirbel*  25er Raids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm.. ein 25er RAID mit 2 Tanks? O.o ist das nicht etwas wenig ??


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (3. März 2009)

wer sagt das es nur 2 tanks sind? und zumindest in nordend fällt mir grade kein boss ein den man mit 2 tanks nicht machen kann....


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> hmm.. ein 25er RAID mit 2 Tanks? O.o ist das nicht etwas wenig ??



es ging mehr darum Nr. 7 in der DMG Liste zu sein.
In einem 10er Raid wäre das jetzt tatsächlich nix dolles im nem 25 Raid sieht das anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. März 2009)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> ..., wo schurken ja immerhin die einzigen klassen KOMPLETT OHNE Raidsupport sind. ...



Erneut ohne Worte ^^ ...


----------



## Eruator (3. März 2009)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> epics sind zwar kein müll, man freut sich auch drüber, aber wenn man alles einfach so bekommt wirds langweilig.
> 
> Naja ich würde sagen das man heutzutage die epics mehr als in den Arsch geshcoben bekommt...
> ....wenn man n paar mal NAxx geht dann is man shcon full epic
> ...


----------



## GerriG (3. März 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> mh wie siehts denn mit fury warris oder non tank warris aus? machn auch nur focus dmg und sind auch nur durchschnitt ... also dürften auch keine furys und ms warris mit ... aber sie kommen immer mit ...




Natürlich haben Furys nen Raid support... 5% mehr Crit (Toben Procc)
Schlachtruf (Wenn geskillt > als SDM)

Und MS Warris haben den netten Support das Blutung mehr schaden macht und 4% mehr physikalischen dmg


----------



## luelue (3. März 2009)

es kommt natürlich immer auf skill und equip an! einen schurken zu spielen ist halt was anderes als einen 3-button-mage, den jedes kind spielen kann. die richtige rotation etc sind da schon entscheidend.

wer über fehlende buffs meckert: schurkenhandel ist DER raidbuff schlechthin: aggro- und dmgboost für den tank, aggroreduce für den schurken.

wer über die "schlechte" rüstung meckert: dank schurkenhandel habe ich als schurke eiegntlich nie aggro - es sei denn, der tank baut massiv scheisse. bei aoe hilft in den meisten fällen mantel der schatten. so what?

wer über mangelnden schaden meckert: beim bomben steckt jeder schurke alle andere klassen weg. je mehr gegner, desto besser. beim single-target machen mir eigentlich nur saugut equippte klassen (hexer oder mages) und gute DKs sorgen. sonst bin ich immer oben mit dabei. 

warum also keine schurken im raid?


----------



## Drakonis (3. März 2009)

ein gut gespielter schurke kommt bei maximalen support nicht über 5-5,5k (flickwerk) am boss hinaus wo andere klassen bis zu 1000dps mehr fahren.

mein main ist selber schurke und aufgrund schlechten raidsupport liegt meine dps meist unter 4k an flickwerk. 

wo kann der schurke in naxx den raid suporten, an gluth mit beruhigendem gift und an kel mit unterbrechen. und auf unserem equip stand ist ncihtmal mehr das notwendig.

die platzierung im recount ist extrem bossabhängig und supoortabhängig, bei manchen schaffe ich es auf platz1 bei anderen nur auf platz8.

wir haben 5 schurken in der gilde. von den 3-4 bc stammplätzen ist aber eigentlich nur 1-2 übrig geblieben, die andern plätze belegen vergelter und dks. -.-

generell amcht der schurke zu wenig schaden im pve, das wurde offiziell von blizzad bestätigt, geändert wird darann nur wenig, weil der schurke im pvp zu gut ist und blizzard es ncith gebacken bekommt pvp und pve zu trennen.

das tolle am schurken ist, er kann seinen schaden auf unbegrenzte zeit aufrecht erhalten, das problem daran ist, die bosskämpfe sind zu kurz um diesen vorteil ausspielen zu können.


----------



## Malakas (3. März 2009)

Schurken sind doch immer gerne gesehen :  ) 

Warum auch nicht ... momentan gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Klasse die NICHT zu gebrauchen ist ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (3. März 2009)

Wenn sich n Schurke meldet nehm ich ihn mit. Ganz einfach. Wieso sollte ich den kein Schurken mitnehmen? Machen gut Dmg, ham CC & nette Tricks auf Lager. Tolle Klasse. Lieber n Schurke als ein von der DK-Plage...


----------



## Shurycain (3. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hmm versteh auch nicht wieso
> angeblich keiner mehr Schurken mitnimmt.
> 
> Sehe in meinen Gruppen irgendwie auch kaum Schurken mehr.
> ...



und zwar ?  Und unter "viele" versteh ich mehr als : "Hunter"


----------



## Destructix (3. März 2009)

Bei mir kommt grundsätzlich das mit was sich anmeldet. Punkt.

Jeder DD macht Schaden auf die eine oder andere Art. Bloss dieses Recount&Co. was einigen inzwischen wichtiger zu sein scheint, sorgt dafür das einige ausgeschlossen werden. Einigen scheint der Mensch der seine Klasse gern spiel, wenn auch nicht immer perfekt, hinter dem Rechner egal zu sein.


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Wöööh ist doch egal, welche Klasse ich mitnehme. Hauptsache die Person dahinter zeigt:
-ein wenig Disziplin
-ein wenig Können
-gute Laune 
Mehr braucht's nicht zum gut raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentres (3. März 2009)

Es ist immer wieder wunderbar hier die einzelnen Meinungen durchzustöbern.

Die einen haben gute WLs und Mages, dafür miese Schurken im Raid.
Die anderen haben miese Mages und Hunter, dafür imba DK und Rogues.

Erkennt ihr nicht, dass es subjektiv ist, wer wie viel DMG macht?
Ihr könnt daraus wohl nie eine korrekte Aussage über das Potential einer Klasse machen!
Jeder DD - ich wiederhole - JEDER DD ist momentan befähigt ca. 4k DPS an einem Boss zu machen. Ob das ein Schurke, Hunter, Eleschamane oder sonstwas ist.
Die einen haben mehr Raidsupport, die anderen weniger. Und trotzdem ist die richtige Kombination aus Klassen immer noch eine wichtige Sache.
Kein Hunter da zum hochschießen? Nimm nen Schurken mit.
Kein Ele-Schamane für crit - nimm ne Eule.
Da der Schurke eine reine DPS Klasse ist und NOCH DAZU davon abhängt, wie man ihn spielt und so weiter, sind die DPS schwankend.
Gute Schurken = fester Raidplatz. Warum? Weil Schaden da ist, sie Tank boosten können und treten können!

Und da es eventuell interessiert was für Erfahrungen ich bisher gemacht habe:
Bisher Naxx mit 10 und 8 Mann und 25 und 20 Mann gemacht. (so als Beispielinstanz)
Was waren die bisher besten DDs?
ALLE! Jede Klasse konnte sich bei irgend einem Encounter hervortun.
Mages - WLs - Hunter - Schurken - Retris - Dks - Owls/Katzen - Shadows - Ele/Melee - Furys! (ja, das waren alle Klassen)

BTW: "Bring the player - not the class."
Übersetzt: "Wenn du keinen Schaden mit deiner Klasse machst, geh dich einlesen!"
VGL: "Wenn ich vor ner neuen Maschine stehe und nicht kapier, warum das Ding nicht anspringt, such ich nach dem Benutzerhandbuch.

*Folglich für den TE:*
Falls du keinen Schaden machst und deshalb verzweifelt hier postest:
Sprich dich mit deinem KL ab, der hoffentlich mehr Schaden macht als du. Hat bei uns auch mit nem Schurken geklappt der plötzlich von 1.9k Bossdps auf 4k gekommen ist.
Bist du der KL - Degradier dich selbst.

PS: Sorry, war ma wieder n riesenlanger Post!


----------



## Krumbadur (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt? Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher. Hab mir die Patchnotes von 3.1 durchgelesen. Kampf wird ein wenig interessanter, reicht aber wohl nicht aus. Muti wird aus meiner Sicht sogar ein wenig generft, schon wieder. Was solltet Ihr also für einen Grund haben, uns noch mitzunehmen, da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können und auch sonst kaum nützlich für die Gruppe sind. Wohl dem, der in einer netten Gilde ist. Die anderen können einen nur noch Leid tun.
> 
> Ich weiss, das sieht wie ein Heul-Thread aus (ist es ja auch ein bisschen).
> 
> Ich möchte aber einfach nur rausfinden, wie die Nicht-Schurken und vor allem die Raidleiter darüber denken.



Hi!

Also ich hab immer gern Schurken dabei. Wenn der Spieler weis was er/sie tut sind Schurken genauso nützlich wie alle anderen DD´s auch! Im Schaden sind Schurken auch vorn dabei (Plätze 1-3 meist). Auch als Cast-Unterbrecher ist der Schurke Top. Also ich denke mal Schurken haben nachwievor ihre daseinsberechtigung in Raids!

Grüsse
Agrawain


----------



## blindhai (3. März 2009)

Schurken mitnehmen? Naja wenn sich sonst niemand findet...wie hier auch schon erähnt wurde bringen sie einfach keinen Gruppensupport. Falls mal ne Kisten zum öffnen sind ok aber sonst bleibt da nicht viel. Aber immerhin noch besser als ein DK der dem Tank die Plattenteile wegrollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gerti (3. März 2009)

je nachdem wie viele zeit haben sind 2-3 dabei


----------



## Stevster (3. März 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> mh wie siehts denn mit fury warris oder non tank warris aus? machn auch nur focus dmg und sind auch nur durchschnitt ... also dürften auch keine furys und ms warris mit ... aber sie kommen immer mit ...




Fury bietet Support: Der fury crittet einmal --> 5% crit für den ganzen raid und kann zur not auch eispringen und die situation retten wenns den tank zerreißt
schurke macht sich da nur unsichtbar


----------



## black_assassin (3. März 2009)

Ein guter Schurke ist immer noch eine gute Hilfe für den Raid.
Allerdings muss dieser Schurke wissen was er macht.
Gerade was die Auswahl der Gifte angeht sieht man ständig völlig bescheuerte Kombinationen.
Bei Gluth beispielsweise sollten Wundgift auf der Mainhand und Beruhigendes Gift auf der Offhand sein.
So kann mit Shiv der Enrage entfernt werden und mit Wundgift die Heilung verringert werden.
Trotzdem sieht man ständig Schurken die lieber sofortwirkendes Gift und tödliches Gift auf die Waffe legen, um ihren Schaden in die Höhe zu treiben.
Die Zeiten wo man sich als Schurke rein über Schaden definieren konnte sind vorbei.
WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr so leicht.
Heutzutage muss alles passen: Enrage entfernen, Heilungsdebuff, Kicken, DPS
Schurke ist wie jede andere Klasse auch. Wenn die Supportmöglichkeiten nicht ausgenutzt werden, ist er wertlos.
Der derzeit schwerste Encounter ingame, wird mit einem guten Schurken beispielsweise um Welten einfacher.
Bei Satharion 3D 10er ist es ein großes Problem wenn große Feuerelementare unterwegs sind.
Schurken sind die einzige Klasse, AoE von allen Elementaren die Enrageeffekte entfernen können.

Und es gibt noch einige andere Beispiele.


----------



## Stamfy (3. März 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen



Failed.

Schurken waren als Melees natürlich Encounterabhängig was den Schadensausstoß anbelangt, aber sie konnten unter den richtigen Bedingungen bedeutend mehr DPS leisten als alle anderen klassen.
Jedoch war ein Verstärker in der Gruppe schon fast zwingend notwendig - was allerdings auch für Furys und erst Recht für Arms und Retris galt.

Nutzen von Schurken in BC:

- Brutallus war wohl der Encounter in BC wo Schaden am wichtigsten war. Schurken waren DIE Klasse schlechthin um dort Schaden zu liefern. Komplett Hyjal/BT-BiS ausgerüstet, zwei Gleven und nen Verstärker in der Gruppe haben nicht wenige Gilden Schurken in ihren Reihen gehabt die an Brut 2600 - 2700 DPS geliefert haben. Sustained DPS bis der Brocken umkippte. Pre-Patch 3.0. Da kam keine andere Klasse ran.

- Utility bei Bossencountern: kicken bei RoS und Council war Schurkensache, zum einen wg. CDs zum anderen weil sie definitiv am Hitcap für kick waren.

- Sunwell: Ich möchte denjenigen sehen der die Späher in Sunwell prepatch ohne Schurken gelegt hat. Und ohne dass die Späher einen Haufen Mist geaddet haben, was zu 95% ein wipe war wenn man nicht schon durch Sunwell durch war.

Dass Schurken derzeit weniger Schaden machen als andere Klassen ist ein Fakt. Dass dies eine Beschränkung durch den Punkt "PvP ist, scheint auch ziemlich sicher zu sein. Ausser gelegentlichen Kicks bei Kel fällt mir beim derzeitigen Content auch keine Utility ein. Klar können sie mit FoK die Elementals bei Sarth 3D deenragen, aber bei der Pendelei macht ein Schurke eben auch keinen Schaden auf einen Drachen.

Schurken mitnehmen? Klar. Der derzeitige Content ist wenig Klassensensitiv, lediglich im Zehner muss man bisserl schaun was man so dabei hat. Und auch nur wenn man die schweren Dinge versucht wie Sarth 3D etc.

Ansonsten lieber einen netten Schurken der seine Klasse u.v.a. den Encounter versteht als irgendeine derzeitige OP-Klasse gespielt von.... wie soll ich sagen... "Spieler wie Flasche leer" kommt dem recht nahe.


----------



## Willtaker (3. März 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ne Ini gehe und nen DD brauche, nehme ich natürlich auch Schurken...warum auch nicht? DD ist DD, mir egal ob 1000 dps oder drölfzillionen...gibt halt auch schlechte dd'ler, die sich auch freuen wenn man ihnen tipps gibt



halte ich ich für eine sehr vernünftige einstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (3. März 2009)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wöööh ist doch egal, welche Klasse ich mitnehme. Hauptsache die Person dahinter zeigt:
> -ein wenig Disziplin
> -ein wenig Können
> -gute Laune
> ...



/sign

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...


Wow. Yeah. Weeeeehaaaa! *cowboyschreie nachmach*
Mein 1. /sign in meiner Buffed-Zeit xD


----------



## Anuee (3. März 2009)

klar nehme ich schurken mit...warum auch nicht?Mir geht es auch um den menschen hintern Pc und nicht ob er nur Vorteile für mich mitbringt.


----------



## noizycat (3. März 2009)

Die Aussage, Schurken machen keinen Schaden, ist mittlerweile nicht mehr haltbar. OK, wir sind recht equip- und supportabhängig ... aber wer nicht. *g* In Raids sind Schurken beim Schaden jedenfalls wieder gut dabei, mittlerweile dank Bomben ja auch beim Trash, nicht nur an Bossen. Gelegentlich kann man da selbst mit Mages mithalten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an die *no support* Schreier ... bei mir hat sich noch kein Tank über die Mehr-Aggro beschwert, bes. nicht so gut equipte Krieger freuen sich eher. Und das Gifte nette Effekte haben können, wurde ja schonmal erwähnt ...


----------



## Efgrib (3. März 2009)

"bring the player not the class" - was blizzard mit 3.0 zum leitspruch gemacht hat, galt für unseren raid schon immer, wir haben schon immer eher ausgesucht mit welchem MENSCHEN wir spielen und nicht welche klasse er im spiel spielt....

davon abgesehen sind schurken bei bossen immer vorne im damage mit dabei, die heulerei versteh ich mal jetzt gar net


----------



## Eddishar (3. März 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich ... ich habe selten einen Thread gesehen, in dem so viel unqualifiziertes Zeug drin steht. *kopfschüttel* Hier reden Leute mit, die null Ahnung vom Schurken haben ... und idR scheinen diese Leute dann auch noch Raidleiter oder sowas zu sein. *schauder* Bin ich froh, dass ich einen anständigen Raid mit erwachsenen Leuten gefunden habe.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (3. März 2009)

letztens 3er Platz im dmg naxx 25.
Bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem Schurken man muss sich haltn bisschen dahinterklemmen dann klappts auch


----------



## Balord (3. März 2009)

Mir persönlich viele kein einziger Grund ein einen Schurken nicht mitzunehmen. Jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung in WoW und wird deswegen von mir mitgenommen. Es kommt viel mehr auf die Skills der Spieler an als auf die Klasse.


----------



## Yelin (3. März 2009)

Jo sicher nehmen wir schurken mit wenn sie sich anmelden. Das Problem ist nur Schurken zu finden die ihre Sache beherrschen. Unsere Schurken habe ich noch nie unter Platz 6 gesehen (bei boss kämpfen versteht sich) meist sind sie sogar auf der 1. Und das heisst net das die anderen ihre Klasse nicht spielen können^^
Und kein Support? Najo die buffen die Gruppe zwar net aber sind im Raid manchmal ganz schön nützlich.


----------



## schmetti (3. März 2009)

Schurken mögen ja ganz oben mitmischen aber ständig sterben sie, weil die das mit der aggro irgendwie nicht peilen. Aber Hauptsache oben sein mit dps aber wenn man dann gesamt schaden anschaut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt zwar auch gute aber die meisten guten spielen scheinbar nen DK und die anderen haben turboleveling gemacht.
Mit anderen Worten Schurken ja und das gerne, aber nur noch welche die man kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korkmaz (3. März 2009)

Also unsere Schurken stehen im DPS an 2ter Stelle nach den Todesrittern (inkl. mir).

Unsere Todesritter haben eine DPS bei Bosskämpfen (nein nicht Loatheb mit Sporen) 4,9k - 5,1k DPS unsere Schurken sind knapp dahinter mit 4,5k - 4,7k DPS.. warum sollte man auf die verzichten? Hab auch ein Schurke aber der ist schon voll equiped. Dann würd ich eher Magier weglassen die maximal auf 3,5k DPS kommen.

Hmm man muss seine Klasse nur spielen können. Das ist das A und O

Und deinem Thread nach zu Urteilen, können es die Schurken bei euch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich les grad noch mit kein Support, naja wenn man das Spiel nicht nur auf Nordend eingrenzt, schiel ich grad mal bei BWL rein... wie war das da nochmal mit dem Entschärfen der verlangsamenden Säulen? Schurken FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 123Kill (3. März 2009)

ähm unsere raid rogues sind in naxx hero imme runter der top 10


----------



## Throgan (3. März 2009)

Schurken kenn ich nur noch aus BC, bzw. kommt es mir manchmal so vor als ob es mittlerweile ne Tote Klasse ist...

Ich hätte aber erstmal generell nix dagegen welche mit im Raid zu haben, doch da wir seit WOTLK keine Schurken mehr in der Gilde aktiv haben, kann ich die Leistung im Raid auch nicht abschätzen =)


----------



## Manolar (3. März 2009)

Klar warum nicht, Schurken können Schaden machen wie jede andere Klasse, die DPS kommt eben vor allem mit dem Skill der Spieler (....und der Stufe und dem EQ...jaja)


----------



## Nightskill (3. März 2009)

Der Schurke muss die Rotation im Blut haben, das war auch schon in BC so (dadruch hab ich Persönlich 150 DPS mehr gemacht)


----------



## Hautbaer (3. März 2009)

Stevster schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid zu sagen, aber ich habe schon in BC nie gerne Schurken mitgenommen, da diese einfach keinen Support bringen und nur durchschnittlichen dmg bringen



Hmmm? Gibt solche und solche...
Habe bis WotLk nen Rogue als Main gehabt und der dmg war immer sehr gut.
Der Anspruch an die eigene Klasse bzw. den eigene Char sollte man halt recht hoch halten und 
stets versuchen das Maximum zu erreichen.

Mit Beginn von BC war es ähnlich. Plötzlich hieß es aus allen Ecken: der Rogue macht kein Schaden mehr...
*???*
Konnte ich nicht behaupten!
Sicher waren die bisherigen Rotationen und einige Angriffe nicht mehr so effektiv wie zu Classic-Zeiten
aber Veränderung ist Evolution und das hält einen guten Rogue nicht davon ab sich wieder an die Spitze zu kämpfen.
Und siehe da... Rogue wieder ganz oben auf (Vorrausgesetzt man hat ein wenig Ahnung von der Klasse und Spielweise).

Lasst euch keine grauen Haare wachsen...das ist nix für Schurken...sondern für Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (3. März 2009)

Am besten Löschst du deinen Schurken wenn du nicht Spielen kannst!!!!

Bin Platz 1-3 im dmg in allen raids!


----------



## Kelthelas (3. März 2009)

Ich bin Schurke und im dmg (mitmittlerem eq) mit 3,3-4k an bossen immer erster(bisher).


----------



## Xgribbelfix (3. März 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Schurken in Naxxramas 25 immer unter den ersten 4. Erster Platz ist unser Enhancer, zweiter Platz unser Mage und den 3. & 4. Platz teilen sich unser anderer Schurke und ich.


----------



## Estafin (3. März 2009)

also bei uns sind die schurken auch immer oben mit dabei.

angesehen davon mag ichs wenn schurkenhandel auf mir aktiv ist  ^^


also wenn du den schurken nicht spielen kannst versteh ich warum du in raids nicht mitgenommen wird, weil die wahl sieht immer so aus: guter dd > schlechter dd

wobei das sich nur auf skill und nicht equip bezieht.


----------



## Lougen (3. März 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> aber es vergessen die meisten das Schurken mehr als alle anderen klassen mit gear skalieren --> mit ulduar wird sich das ganze leicht zu unseren Gunsten verschieben



nicht nur die schurken sind auf gutes equip abhängig... ich selber spiel nen retri, grade zwar net (möchte ncihts hören das wir op sind, sind wir zwar aber hier gehts net darum) und die sind so richtig angefressen wenn sie scheis equip haben... aber ich spiel selber zur zeit nen tank und nehme ungern schurken in raid oder heros mit... nur gildenintern aber sonst nie...


----------



## Efstan (3. März 2009)

Ööm ich glaub der macher von dem thread hat es eher so gemeint: nehmen PRO-Raidgilden, die neue encounter im zeitwettlauf noch schurken mit(wenn sie denn zu wenig schaden machen würden). 
die meisten raidgilden haben nich mal die auswahl ob sie eine klasse nehmen oder nicht... schließlich kann dir kein vollequipter t7.5 healer sagn... nönönö, wenn du mit deinem ROGUE dabei bist, schaffen wir die inni nicht, weil er zu wenig schaden macht (Oo), und bis die alle, die nicht dem server firstkill entgegenjagenden gilden anfangen ihr lineup auf maximum zu pushen geht die welt eher unter, weil nicht-leistungsmaschinen-gilden es auch so machen müssen, da man normalerweise ca 40-50 aktive member  hat.... die müssen so oder so alle mal da durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns holygeskillte ddladine sind


----------



## Wolaa (3. März 2009)

nehme gerne schurken mit =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draegon (3. März 2009)

wenn man weis wie man schurken spieln muss wird der immer dabei sein.


----------



## Dokagero (3. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Wir hinken im Schaden ja doch noch um einiges hinterher.


Ich würd eher sagen du bist einfach schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein RL-kollege und gleichzeitig Gilden- und Raidleader steht im dmg immer in den Top 5.


----------



## Anduris (3. März 2009)

Also die Schurken, die wir in unserem Raid haben und die, die random mit gehen sind eig immer im DPS Meter ganz weit vorne... Hab ja selbst nen Schurken, den ich aber nicht mehr spiel, weil mir dieser *DPS-Wahn* einfach zu verrückt wird. Heile lieber mit meinem Druiden. Also: würde immer nach Equip und Erfahrung fragen, bevor ich nen DD wie Schurke mitnehme. Und auch nach seinem DPS.


----------



## Druidikas (3. März 2009)

habe gerade einen ran durch burg utgarde hero gemacht 
bin mit meiner jägerin mit; hatten auch einen scher gut gespielten 
Schurken dabei war erste auf der dmg-Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will damit sagen schurken sind immer noch top dmg macher

gruße an alle schurken unter uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (3. März 2009)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wow. Yeah. Weeeeehaaaa! *cowboyschreie nachmach*
> Mein 1. /sign in meiner Buffed-Zeit xD



Naja, du hast einfach volkommen Recht (um mal genauer darauf einzugehen).
Schurke im PVE sollte schon Skill zeigen, dann kommt auch dmg rüber!
Disziplin im Raid und Freundlichkeit tragen auch ihren Teil dazu bei!
Was mir auch wichtig ist, dass die Leute auch kommen wenn sie in der Grp sind,
wie gestern, Tank da Heiler da, wir porten die andern, der Hunter in der grp: "mom pls"
wir noch 2 ma geportet, dann kein Bock mehr gehabt und haben losgelegt, er dann vorm 1. Boss "port-rdy" da ham wir gemeint, er habe sich so viel zeit gelassen, er möchte gern selber kommen oder halt die grp verlassen, ham wir es halt zu 4. gemacht! ABER das ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.

also nochmal (dein 2.) xD

/sign Healguard


----------



## Efstan (3. März 2009)

also würdet ihr sagn der rogue ist anspruchsvoller als andere klassen? weil anscheinend scheinen die "noobrogues" ja abzukacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimelot (3. März 2009)

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.

ich spiel selbst einen Schurken und meine Gilde hat gerade angefangen naxx hero zu raiden (10er clear).
ich kann mich bis jetzt immer mit knapp 400dps Vorsprung auf dem ersten platzt festbeißen.
nur weil es ein paar Schurken gibt die im dmg oben, stehen heißt das nicht, das die breite masse einfach nicht spielen kann,
das deutet eher drauf hin, dass der Schurke einfach besser ist. ich hab warris, magier, dks und sogar Hexer gesehen, welche leicht über 6k dps kommen
und ein Schurke stößt da langsam an seine grenzen. 

wenn bei euch die Schurken im dmg auf platzt 1 stehen hat er skill-technisch dem Rest einiges voraus.

Bei uns ist es scheiß egal wie viel schaden wer macht und wie viel theoretisch machbar ist. 

wer von seiner Gilde nur mitgenommen wird weil er viel schaden macht sollte sich nen neuen raid suchen.
raidleiter welche bei dem derzeitigen schwierigkeitsgrad auf efektivität oder inefektivität von manchen klassen gucken machen sich einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Syvius (3. März 2009)

Haben auch Naxx gecleart mit 2 Schurken (allerdings auch nur 10er).

Die Schurken müssen natürlich spielen koennen, dann sindse überall im oberen drittel des dmg meters.

Mich nervt auch so langsam diese Schurken machen keinen dmg Foren, die gibts mittlerweile so oft, wie Ticket Threads^^

MFG Syvius




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (3. März 2009)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Ich bin raidleaer und verstehe allerdings die frage nicht! Bei mir im raid sind Schurken immer unter den ersten 7 im dmg. Wenn du probleme mit dmg hast solltest du vieleicht mal im offiziellen Forum für schurken schauen was die sagen. Ich würde sagen du hast falsch geskillt und beherrscht deinen char nicht da wie gesagt schurken doch recht gutem dmg fahren und mit schurkenhandel auch dem tank helfen können schnell aggro aufzubauen!
> 
> 
> MFG Iron



in 10er Raids? ^^ so ganz knapp vorm tank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du meinst aber sicherlich 25er raids.. wo da die Top 7 auch nicht grade sehr gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yelin (3. März 2009)

Korkmaz schrieb:


> Dann würd ich eher Magier weglassen die maximal auf 3,5k DPS kommen.



Buh! Da muss ich mich als Magier verteidigen, wenn eure Magier wirklich nur auf so wenig dps kommen machen se irgendwas falsch. Bei uns sind die Magier an erster Stelle mit 5-6k dps aber das ist ja nicht Thema des Threads.

Wie gesagt, man muss seine Klasse nur spielen können^^


----------



## rcy (3. März 2009)

Lass mich zählen... wir haben immer min. 4 Schurken im 25er dabei

e: Magier mit 3.5k max? was is da los? Jetzt sag bitte net du zählst trash dps.. also bei bossen hab ich je nach support.. heute im 10 mit null support immer so 4.2-4.5.. (leider auch 2.6% miss da kein hitcap) da ich auf raid geskilled bin und im 25er hab ich immer mein privat shadow slave dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 25er mit voller boni (moonkin, priester, ele schami, totems...) würde ich viel mehr haben.. und wäre ich nicht der supportmage in der gilde der immer versengen spammen muss könnte ich auch ein paar FFBs mehr los werden ^^ und anders skillen


----------



## Balwena (4. März 2009)

Bei uns sind wir Gear-mäßig alle auf dem selben stand.

Im 10er bin ich der einzige schurke im raid, rest der dd meistens Caster - KLassen. Das ich im 10er nicht ganz mithalten kann im vergleich zu den anderen hat nur einen Grund. Fehlender Support für den Schurken.
Dafür biete ich einen riesensupport für alle anderen. Schurkenhandel auf den tank; Die DD's können gleich am anfang Gas geben.Die nächsten Schurkenhandel gehen auf die DD -> ergo dmgpush. 

Im 25er Raid sollten 2 Schurken Pflicht sein. Wir profitieren extrems von den melee buffs. Dann noch fix das makro anwerfen und dem Schurkenkollegen den Schurkenhandel zuschieben bringt uns beide dort hin wo wir hingehören: An die Spitze!!

Im "Bomben" hängen wir auch alle Klassen ab. Klingenwirbel, Adrenalinrausch an, Dolchfächer bis der arzt kommt (16k bomb dps keine seltenheit)

Hab die Zahlen vom WE ned mehr im kopf, aber zum schluss stand ich im Komplettschaden auf Platz 1 

Ich weiss also nicht was hier manche der Poster für Probleme als Schurke haben. Man muss einfach nur in der Lage sein den Schurken in den richtigen Situationen richtig zu spielen.


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. März 2009)

Wenn wir welche hätten würde wir welche mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde Schurken machen schon viel DMG - zumindest im PVP.
Ich kann nicht mal nen instant heal raushaun und ich bin down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (4. März 2009)

also wir haben immer mind 2schurken im raid dabei und die sind dann meistens auch unter den besten 5 im gesamtdmg und dps
bei patchwork fährt unser best equiptester schurke bis zu 7,5k dps und ich finde das ist nicht wenig.

bissl offtoppic:
da wir gerade an "Ruhm des Helden" dran sind (11 Achievments nurnoch *freu*)
wir haben ne feste grp:
Defftank (ich)
Schurke
WL
Hunter
Restodruide

der Schurke ist zu 85% immer auf platz 1 im dmg

ich weiss nicht was du hast oder wie die schurken mit denen du raidest equipt sind, bei uns jedoch sind die schurken gut im dmg dabei

mfg


----------



## Ginkohana (4. März 2009)

Also ich weiß auch nicht was der TE hat. gut in Bombinis ist der Schurke auf dem letzten platz aber Singletargetdmg auf Bosse z.B. haben wir in unseren Raids sehr gute Schurken mit dabei die ihre Leistung bringen wie alle anderen auch.
Die Frage warum so wenig Schurken zu finden sind ist meiner Meinung anch easy geklärt:
Schurken & Jäger waren früher sehr beliebte Klassen, welche auch offt von noobs (tschuldigung Anfängern) genommen wurde, diese sind nun alle auf den DK gewechselt.
Was bleibt sind die Vorurteile über die Klasse auch wenn ein Großteil der noobs(tschuldigung Anfänger....cO) nicht mehr diese Klasse spielt


----------



## lala.y0 (4. März 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> *in Bombinis ist der Schurke auf dem letzten platz*



selbst bei bombertrash is schurke gut dabei dank seinem dolchfächer


----------



## Starfros (4. März 2009)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Ich bin raidleaer und verstehe allerdings die frage nicht! Bei mir im raid sind Schurken immer unter den ersten 7 im dmg. Wenn du probleme mit dmg hast solltest du vieleicht mal im offiziellen Forum für schurken schauen was die sagen. Ich würde sagen du hast falsch geskillt und beherrscht deinen char nicht da wie gesagt schurken doch recht gutem dmg fahren und mit schurkenhandel auch dem tank helfen können schnell aggro aufzubauen!
> 
> 
> MFG Iron




Kann ich nur voll und ganz bei pflichten.

Gerade die Leute die sagen bzw behaupten das Klasse XY KEINEN Support für den Raid mitbringen haben ohnehin keine Ahnung oder haben gänzlich vergessen sich über andere Klassen zu Informieren !!! 

Bei mir im Raid sind immer 1-2 Schurken bei und sind in der tat seit dem Letzten Patch erheblich stärker geworden als davor.
Sie standen meist kurz vor den Tanks in der dmg-Liste und nach dem Patch unter den ersten 5-7 .


----------



## nioKs (4. März 2009)

also bei gluth und satharion isn schurke pflicht!


----------



## Tramadol (4. März 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> mh wie siehts denn mit fury warris oder non tank warris aus? machn auch nur focus dmg und sind auch nur durchschnitt ... also dürften auch keine furys und ms warris mit ... aber sie kommen immer mit ...



Öhm also Furys sind nicht grade durchschnittlich im dps unser monster Warri haut 4,8 raus und is meistens ganz oben... MS warris hingegen fehlt im pve ganz klar der dmg, würde ich ungern mitnehmen wenn dann höchstens bis der warri 2 gute 2h wafen bekommen hat dann wärs doch sehr sinnvoll umzuskillen weil pvp spec<pve spec
Daran liegts denk ich auhc das einige schurken eher unten im dmg stehen, viele sind einfach nich gut pve geskillt viel zu oft irgendwelche pvp skills mit drin etc


----------



## Gnorgh (4. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, waren ja mehr konstruktive Beiträge dabei, als ich erwartet habe.
> Also wer meint, das Schurken im Damage bei gleichem Equip im Single-Target mithalten können, hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung.
> Aber das war auch nicht meine Frage. Das wusste ich ja schon und da gibt es nix zu diskutieren. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob Schurken in Raids noch gerne gesehen werden.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich das Glück, in einer guten und netten Gilde zu sein. Wie gesagt. das ist kein Heul-Thread.



Ich spiele keinen Schurken, aber zumindest einer unserer 2 Schurken fahrt ca 4,5 - 5k Dps an Single-Targets. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich Ahnung von Schurken habe, sondern nur, dass ich der Meinung bin, Schurken können gut Dps drücken, wenn sie GUT gespielt werden!


----------



## VallovShatt (4. März 2009)

Also wenns bei dir mim damage so kläglich aussieht wirst was falsch machen. Aber irgendjemand muss im damage ganz oben stehen. Und daher muss auch jemand ganz unten und jemand in der Mitte sein. Daher wäre es schwachsinnig zu sagen dass man irgendwen nicht mehr mitnimmt weil er nur mittelmäßig damage macht. Im Übrigen sind die Schurken die ich kenne nicht schlecht. Und wenn man bedenkt dass Schurken kaum Flächenschaden drauf haben machen se doch viel Schaden. Bei nicht jeder Mobgruppe lohnt es sich zu bomben. 

Da jetzt der dk den Schurken beim Hobby "Wie mache ich mich unbeliebt" abgelöst hat ist das auch kein Grund mehr. Die meisten Schurken können mitlerweile vernünftig in Gruppen oder Raids spielen. Also nimmt man sie auch gerne mit.

Und im übrigen hab ich Krieger auch schon ganz oben im damage gesehn. Und bei MS gings in BC um den Support und nicht um damage. Wies jetzt ist weiß ich leider selber nicht weil kein Mensch mehr MS geskillt ist. Vielleicht weils keiner mehr brauch.


----------



## Sobe1 (4. März 2009)

Dazu hab ich noch nichts geschrieben, also mal hier^^

Ich habe 2 Wochen nach BC Release angefangen zu spielen. Plan von nichts ect. also geguckt was man so an Völker nehmen kann und dann für Klassen. Oh manche gehen ja nicht überall. Am Ende bin ich beim Blutelf Schurke gelandet. Anfang 2008 hab ich dann auf Priester umgesattelt, weil ich mal heilen wollte. Auch gibts ja das massige DD Überangebot. 

Der Schurke war sehr gut zum lernen des Spiels, auch erste PVP Begegnungen waren ok (Stealth, nicht kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Als man dann CC drauf hatte und paar Skillungen wars sehr geil. Dazu Spezial sachen die meine Aufgabe waren (Tritt, normal Kopfnuss und mal auf Kommando nen guten nierenhieb zum heiler retten^^)  

ABER viele Schurken waren wie zuvor gesagt solche imba RoXXor.  Und als Heiler mochte ich sie nicht...  Antanken? Nein sofort vollen Burstdmg mit 5 Comboausweiden drauf, bevor der Tank 3-4 mal drauf gehaun hat-_-

Nun sinds nur die Hunter und die meisten Schurken sind Dks geworden. Würd ich wieder dd spielen wollen, nehm ich meinen t4/marken Schurken wieder hervor.

Wir nehmen 1-2 Schurken mit, allein aus dem Grund weils nicht mehr gibt^^ Und die sind gut dabei.

Man sollte aber auch beachten, dass Raids momentan nur aus stupiden Bomben bestehen und bei Bossen die Caster meistens drauf halten können während Melees immer laufen müssen oder früher mal unterbrechen ect mussten. Somit kann man recount nicht vergleichen...

Als heiler hat man generell nen anderen Standpunkt: Am liebsten hab ichn Pala Tank (total easy, auch bei crap equipment).
Hunter mag ich generell nicht und gegen Dks hab ich auch ne Abneigung (ihr todesgriff zieht den mob fast vor meine schnauze, wegen fehlendem antanken hab ich healaggro und bääm...) 

Wer mir zeigt, dass er spielen kann, wird auch geheilt und mache mit.

Schurken sind gut und sobald die anfangsepics endlich wegkommen wieder aufm BC trip


----------



## Schlamm (4. März 2009)

Nix ist schöner als Leute in der gruppe zu haben die ihr Handwerk verstehen. Da ist es jetzt egal was für eine Klasse. Hängt ganz und gar vom Spieler hinter der Figur ab. 
Jeder sollte eine Chance kriegen sich beweisen zu dürfen. Ich sortiere keine Schurken aus.


----------



## Dalfi (4. März 2009)

Das Problem ist nicht das Schurken keinen Dmg machen, sondern das es keine mehr zu geben scheint.
War vorgestern das erste mal, das ich in nem Rnd Raid Naxx 10er mal wieder nen PvE Schurken gesehen hab und der war Platz 2 hinter nem Jäger und vor mir DK, dem Hexer, und dem Mage.

Also überredet Eure Rouge Freunde PvP an den Nagel zu hängen und wieder PvE zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. März 2009)

Wir haben maximal nur noch einen Schurken im Raid dabei, aber nicht weil wir sie nicht mitnehmen, sondern weil fast alle auf eine andere Klasse gewechselt haben. Viele spielen heute Vergelter Pala, DK oder Off Krieger.


----------



## Devilyn (4. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> also wir hätten gerne einen Schurkin im Stamm-Raid aber man findet keine .... gegenfrage ... wo sind die ganzen Schurken. Wieso wollen die nicht mehr Raid ... mitgenommen würden die ja überall werden :-)
> Nachdem uns aus BC Zeiten unsere zwei abhanden gekommen sind und ich mich geweigert habe meine Schurkin hochzulvln weil is twink bleibt twink wird bei uns jedes Leder mit AP Crit oder Beweglichkeit drauf entzaubert ... und das im Endcontent :-) das wäre quasi das Paradis für jeden Schurken... aber naja ... die Lila Splitterchen sind auch super :-)
> 
> also ... wo sind die ganzen Schurken? Wer von euch war Schurke und ist jetzt etwas anderes? Outet euch mal hier.
> ...



War Schurke, hab aber mit ca. lvl 74 aufgehört mit WoW..................

Wotlk hat irgendwie nicht den Spass zurück gebracht den ich mir nach all der Zeit WoW wieder gewünscht hab.

Da ich zu BC auch selten mitgenommen wurde, weil wir zuviele Schukren hatten und diese schon lang etabliert in den Gilden waren, hab ich immer eigene Raids aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und denke mal mit Wotlk sollt es nich so schwer sein, einen 10er Raid einfach eben aufzubauen.

Gear geilheit gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (4. März 2009)

Klar nehmen wir Schurken mit. Lieber 3 Schurken die mittel spielen als 1 DK der seinen Char kann, die Klasse ist bei uns unten durch (Bis auf einen aus Gilde)


----------



## Danro (4. März 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ne Ini gehe und nen DD brauche, nehme ich natürlich auch Schurken...warum auch nicht? DD ist DD, mir egal ob 1000 dps oder drölfzillionen...gibt halt auch schlechte dd'ler, die sich auch freuen wenn man ihnen tipps gibt




Wow daumen hoch endlich hat es jemand begriffen zu den Schurken kann ich nichts sagen wenn ich einen finde nehm ich ihn auch mit aber mir ist aufgefallen das man sehr wenig Schurken antrifft seid dem der Todesritter im spiel ist


----------



## Margo da Vos (4. März 2009)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das 1-2 Wochen nach Wotlk-Release ein Thread aufgemacht wurde mit genau dem gleichen Thema, aber wie dem auch sei:

Ich habe immer gerne einen Schurken dabei in Questgruppen, Instanzen oder Raids. So, wie ich eigentlich jede Klasse gerne um mich herum habe um effektiv spielen zu können.
Der Schurke macht nun einmal schön viel Schaden, hat ein paar nette Fähigkeiten und desweiteren kann er manchmal sogar die lustigsten Wipes verursachen ("Oh, hab ich wohl vergessen zurück in den Stealth zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

") und außerdem ist es nie falsch immer einen Schurke des Vertrauens parat zu haben, wenn man mal den Schlüssel für eine Schatztruhe nicht hat.


----------



## Phash (4. März 2009)

Schurke ist im Raid (zwischen 0 und 2 von 7-9 melee DPS) jederzeit willkommen

Gute Schurken hängen nicht sooo arg hinterher und kriegen auch schon ordentlich was zusammen... sind halt nimmer gar so einfach zu spielen


----------



## Kamaji (4. März 2009)

Unsere Schurken mischen im Dmg immer ganz oben mit.
Zum Kicken z.b. bei Kel sind sie auch nützlich.
Wenn sie dann keine movement-krüppel sind nehmen wir die gern mit ist doch klar^^


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann keine movement-krüppel sind nehmen wir die gern mit ist doch klar^^



Lol, ein Schurken-Movement-Krüppel löscht seinen Char bei lvl 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Klasse muß sich mehr bewegen als die Messerstecher!


----------



## Baltusrol (4. März 2009)

Ich kann den TE schon verstehen.

Gab es zu BC Zeiten schon eine echte Schurken Flut hat der Anteil der aktiven Schurken schon abgenommen.
Meiner Meinung sind dafür nun aber überproportional Paladine und DK´s vertreten...sind wohl Twinks ^^

Ok, Schurken haben für die Gruppe keine Buffs, erleichtern doch aber oft durch Schurkenhandel und den teils ernomen AE durch Dolchfächer das niederbomben ganzer Mobgruppen.

Wenn manche Schurken nicht den IMBA Roxxor Schaden fahren hängt das auch oft mit dem unzureichenden Raid-Support zusammen. Kaum eine Klasse ist so sehr davon abhängig wie der Schurke. Zudem ist auch das Thema Rotation der einzelnen Fähigkeiten entscheidend und nicht alle Encounter sind optimal für Schurken. Manche Klassen haben es da einfacher.

Bei unseren Raids sind meist 1-2 Schurken dabei um im Schaden immer im oberen Drittel zu finden.

Cheers


----------



## Kamaji (4. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol, ein Schurken-Movement-Krüppel löscht seinen Char bei lvl 30
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem ist leider nicht so^^  Gibt viel zu viele Krüppel  darunter auch Schurken


----------



## Pyrodimi (4. März 2009)

Absolut geil, ja ne is klar:
Schurke macht weniger DMG als andre, nehmen wir nicht mehr mit, wo wir schon dabei sind der faule Priester könnte seinen Stoffhintern auch mal ins Recount bewegen und ordentlich DPS fahren - ach egal nehma nimmer mit, der Tank fährt aber auch net grad pralle DPS was? Kickt den Boon.....
Halbe Stunde später im LFG: 10Mages/10WLs und 4DKs suchen random mit min 5k Bossdps für Naxx25HC sind dann voll und gogo
/ironie off
So langsam entwickelt sich WoW wohl zum Angriff der Klonddler


----------



## OMGlooool (4. März 2009)

Als ich den thread gelesen hab dacht ich als erstes: LOL

Schurken machen so viel dmg wie jede andere Klasse, man muss seine Klasse halt nur beherrschen.
Ich kenne auch Schurkendie verdammt viel dmg fahren.

Vielleicht liegts nicht am Schurken sondern an dir, denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (5. März 2009)

Ich mögen Gurken.. viel schaden, viel spass..

Hab selbst eine Gurke und in Inis ist er meistens 1. im DPS. und ich spiele den verdammt selten.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich viel in Klassenforen rumgammle, rotationen anschaue, welche glyphen, skillungen etc..

Aber dadurch das es soviele Schurken gibt, ist auch die Chance grösser welche dabei zu haben die mit ihm überhaupt nicht klarkommen obwohl sie ihn schon seit Monaten permanent spielen. 
Ein beispiel.. hab schon in 80er Heroinis Leute gesehen die bei 800Dps rumgammeln, aber auch schlechtequipte Schurken wo man sagen würde "den nehme ich niemals mit!" und in der Heroini fuhr der locker seine über 2k dps, da hab ich dann echt gestaunt.

Ich geh davon aus das nichtmal die hälfte aller Schurken(auch andere Klassen) niemals in einem Forum sich Informieren gehen über seine eigene Klasse. 
Man schaut sich die skillung von der Besten Raidgilde aufm Realm an oder im Arsenal von Ensidia oder SK Gaming und wundert sich warum trotz guter skillung kein Dmg macht. Ergebnis = solche Threads^^

Anderes beispiel.. Meine 70er Priesterin war immer Holy, ich hatte sie noch nie als Shadow gespielt bis an dem Tag wo ich mal umskillte um es auszuprobieren, nach knapp 30min sagte ich mir das es nicht sein kann das ich bei den Übungpuppen nur 400DPs fahre als 70er Shadow.. Forum geschaut, nochmals umgeskillt, Rotation eingeprägt.. Bääm! über 750dps.


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keine Klasse muß sich mehr bewegen als die Messerstecher!


oh ja Kolleg hat mal gesagt "Du mach dir nie Schurke" Ich "Wie so?" er "weil ich werde dem raiden mach mal schön ins schwitzen kommen mit der ganze rum Rennerei. xD


----------



## Thedynamike (5. März 2009)

He, warum übersehen alle im "Grausamer Kampf".
Das sind 2% mehr Schaden auf von uns vergiftete Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es stimmt schon, der Schurke ist relativ unnütz geworden im Raid-Content.


----------



## HubertFerguson (5. März 2009)

Wir haben eigentlich immer 2 manchmal auch nen dritten Schurken im Raid.
Ich bin Tank und wenn ich zB ne Gruppe für Daily Hero mache, habe ich kein Problem mit Schurken in der Gruppe von mir aus auch 3 ...ALLERDINGS nur wenn ich weiss dass derjenige Spielen kann.

Ich denke ( auch wenn ich von der Klasse keine Ahnung hab ) dass ein Schurke relativ schwer zu spielen ist und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ein Schurke der wild auf nem Boss rumkloppt und einfach keine DPS zustande bekommt, und davon gibts zurzeit einige.

Fazit: Wenn ich den Spieler kenn, gibts sofort invite....wenn nicht dann lieber nicht. Ist aber eigentlich bei allen Klassen so :>


----------



## Hemdall (5. März 2009)

Also Hero Inis gibt es ab und zu Crap dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gestern waren wir Archavons Kammer und Platz 1. war ein Schurke mit ca. 4.3k dps. Hab ich jedenfalls nicht schlecht gestaunt und beweist nur, dass man seine Klasse wirklich drauf haben muss.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. März 2009)

irgendwas musst du falsch machen... bei uns sind die schurken immer unter den top 3 des dmg... selbst mit ned so gutem equip ned ganz hinten
ausserdem, was soll ich als krieger zum patch sagen bei -10% dmg nerf als fury?^^


----------



## GrantelBart (5. März 2009)

In BC war ich als Schurke meistens auf den Plätzen 1-3.

Dann habe ich mit Lich King angefangen habe ca 2 Stunden meinen Schurken gespielt und dann den Mainchar gewechselt.

Schurken sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren , vorallem nicht seitdem es den DK gibt es werden immer mehr Nahkämpfer und dieser kann auch noch supporten


----------



## Nahla (5. März 2009)

Naja ich Leite einige Raids bei uns und bin Selber Schurke.
Ich will mal Eins Klar stellen.
Schurken haben die Gleich Berechtigung im Raid wie andere Klassen.
Und wer sagt kein Support ? ????  Schurkenhandel etwa kein Support ? 2 Schurken die gut aufeinander Abgestimmt sind machen so gut 15 % mehr schaden.
Also was lernt man aus der Geschicht ? genau .. vergesst euren schurken nicht...


----------



## Elidias (5. März 2009)

Hi.
Ich bin momentan Raidleiter und ich persönlich nehme Schurken gerne mit, wenn sich welche melden. Wir sind im Raidcontent nicht ganz so weit, wie die meisten... Um ehrlich zu sein, wir hängen noch bei Naxx10.
Aber, da es ja darum geht, ob Raidleiter (auch Nicht-Schurken) Schurken mitnehmen, sollte das eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.
Auch wenn Schurken nicht ganz oben im dps stehen (ist leider so), haben sie zumindest in meiner Gruppe schon ihren Platz.
Sie können dem Tank helfen etwas schneller Aggro aufzubauen (Schurkenhandel) oder manche Zauber unterbrechen (Tritt, Solarplexus, Nierenhieb...) zumindest bei manchen Gegner klappt das noch.
Mach dir also keine allzu großen Sorgen. Auch Schurken finden noch ihren Platz, zumindest bei ein paar Raidleitern


----------



## Mondokawaki (5. März 2009)

Lieber TE es tut mir herzlich leid das du die Spielmechanik des schurken ab 3.1 nicht verstanden hast.

Auf dem PTR spricht man jetzt schon von einem dps anstieg von 500-700.

Zumal wir mehr haste bekommen und gifte nun ppm abhängig sind wird ab 3.1 der Schurkenschaden drastisch erhöht sein.

Skill vorrausgesetzt

mfg


----------



## szene333 (5. März 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Lieber TE es tut mir herzlich leid das du die Spielmechanik des schurken ab 3.1 nicht verstanden hast.
> 
> Auf dem PTR spricht man jetzt schon von einem dps anstieg von 500-700.
> 
> ...



Wäre schön, wenn es mit 3.1 so kommen würde. Bei welcher Skillung? Quelle?


----------



## MadMat (5. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> oh ja Kolleg hat mal gesagt "Du mach dir nie Schurke" Ich "Wie so?" er "weil ich werde dem raiden mach mal schön ins schwitzen kommen mit der ganze rum Rennerei. xD



OPhhja...

Hab damals einen angefagen, weil ich Bekannte auf nem PvP-Server hatte....war also gut, wegen Stealth.
Nur da ich dann komplett in die Richtung geskillt hatte (Hinterhalt usw) war es ätzend im Raid, weil die Mobs sich ständig gedreht haben, Tanks
einfach durch Mobs durch laufen und man wieder rennen muss.....ja--- das gibt stramme Beine und Plattfüße.

Grüße


----------



## dooley (5. März 2009)

Klar haben wir immer schurken mit im Raid wer soll denn sonst die schließkasetten öffnen ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne aber ma im Ernst wenn du immer unten im Damage rumdümpelst hilft nur eins "Lern to Play" unsere Schurken liegen immer weit Oben!


mfg Dooley


----------



## Palatinum (5. März 2009)

man kann wow spielen und man kann wow arbeiten. da ich wow spiele, ist es mir egal...


----------



## PewPew_oO (5. März 2009)

Ein Schurke mit Naxx 25er EQ und so kommt gut mal an 5.5k DPS < in einem Bossfight!!

Naja, man muss die Klasse halt spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (5. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> da wir im Single-Target-DMG nicht mithalten können und auch sonst kaum nützlich für die Gruppe sind.



Ich weiß nicht was du hast... gerade an den Single Targets mache ich mit meinem Schurken den meisten Damage und bin immer ganz oben mit dabei. Über den gesamten Raid stürzt der Damage dann allerdings wieder ein bisschen, da ich mit Dolchfächer nun doch nicht soooo gut bomben kann wie die anderen Klassen ^^ aber insgesamt stimmt der Damage trotzdem noch und bin immer gerne gesehen in den Raids.

Davon abgesehen muss ich Palatinum recht geben... der Spaß sollte im Vordergrund stehen mir hat noch keine Klasse so viel Spaß gemacht wie der Schurke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (5. März 2009)

Hallo.

Also Schurken sind bei uns auch gerne im Raid gesehen. Damagetechnich ist das auch kein Problem.

Ggf mal Skillungen und Rotation überprüfen, ob man da nicht etwas optimieren kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Kajani


----------



## Belsina5 (5. März 2009)

sehe kaum noch schurken in raids schade eigentlich
dafür sehe ich aber noch einige beim pvp zocken


----------



## Sator (5. März 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du hast... gerade an den Single Targets mache ich mit meinem Schurken den meisten Damage und bin immer ganz oben mit dabei. Über den gesamten Raid stürzt der Damage dann allerdings wieder ein bisschen, da ich mit Dolchfächer nun doch nicht soooo gut bomben kann wie die anderen Klassen ^^ aber insgesamt stimmt der Damage trotzdem noch und bin immer gerne gesehen in den Raids.
> 
> Davon abgesehen muss ich Palatinum recht geben... der Spaß sollte im Vordergrund stehen mir hat noch keine Klasse so viel Spaß gemacht wie der Schurke...
> 
> ...



Na klar nehm ich noch Schurken mit, sogar lieber, wie zu BC-Zeiten. In BC gabs fast nur Schurken mit PvP-Arena Gear, die keinen Schaden in Instanzen gemacht haben, da hab ich i-wann keine mehr mitgenommen. Aber die Lage hat sich imo wesentlich gebessert. Wenn ich heutzutage Schurken für Hero-Inis einlade, ist mir bisher noch kein einziger untergekommen, der auch nur ansatzweise PvP-Gear anhatte. Der positive Nebeneffekt ist natürlich, dass jene Schurken selbst in Hero Inis dann um die 2k Dps fahren, was natürlich mehr als nützlich ist.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (5. März 2009)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Schurken sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren , vorallem nicht seitdem es den DK gibt ...



Ja, kenne ich, da schleicht man an den Mob, will gerade cheap trick raushauen und zack fliegt der Mob kilometer weit weg.

SCNR

In Classic war es der Jäger, der nie mitgenommen wurde.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. März 2009)

Also ich glaube du machst was falsch. Bei uns sind die Schurken noch immer in den Top 3.


Klar Mages und Schammies machen meist mehr auch DKs und Jäger machen fett Schaden
aber da ist kaum ein Unterschied. (+/- 100 bis 200 DPS)
Bedenke auch: Naxx hat eine Menge Bomb Gruppen, da fällt der Schurke immer zurück.
Aber am Boss solltest du eigentlich fast die Nr. 1 sein. 

Ausserdem hilft mir als Tank der Schurkenhandel doch sehr, so kann ich meine Wachsamkeit
einem der Aggro-Mages geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nö, letztens hatte ein Schurke 5,6 DPS, bloß 95% der Leute können diese Klasse nicht spielen...



5,6 DPS, wow, hat der mit Wattebäuschen geschmissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da haut mein neuer Lvl 5 Magier ja mehr Damage raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. März 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr atm in den Raidgilden noch Schurken mitnehmt?



ja, 2 stück...


----------



## Grushdak (5. März 2009)

Man sind hier wieder so einige Möchtegerne unterwegs .... 
Ihr werdet die ersten sein, die in Ulduar dahingehen auf ihren Hilfsmitteln.
Und man hört Euch schreien - aber ich kann meine Klasse doch spielen, 6k+ dps und habe epixs. ^^

Jede Klasse/Rasse/Spieler hat seine Daseinsberechtigung!
...


Palatinum schrieb:


> man kann wow spielen und man kann wow arbeiten. da ich wow spiele, ist es mir egal...


/sign

Im übrigen erinnere ich nur mal an das Vid, 
wo ein Schurke ohne Ausrüstung mit nem 0815 Knife nen Rang 13 Krieger platt machte.^^
Und die, die den Mund mir ihren Chars so voll nehmen, sind nicht anders wie dieser Krieger.


greetz


----------



## blindhai (5. März 2009)

Grushdrak: Du vergisst, dass das vor dem Nerf war und mittlerweile schaft der Schurke das nicht mehr.

Es geht bei WoW um das Zusammenspiel, der Rest ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## Benrok (5. März 2009)

Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss aber du kannst deine Klasse wohl nicht richtig spielen bei uns fahrn die Schurken mit am meisten Dmg.^^


----------



## Pyroclastian (5. März 2009)

Da die ganzen Schurken-Gimps von einst zu den DK's gewechselt sind kann man mittlerweile nahezu jeden Schurken mitnehmen =)

*duck und weg*


----------



## AmigaLink (5. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich nehme Schurken so selten mit wie es geht. Das liegt nicht am Schaden, sondern daran das ich sie nicht ausstehen kann. Das sind die Leute die immer vorm Tank rumschleichen, Schösserknacken nicht skillen, sich früher beim sappen immer entdecken liesen, weil sie ihre Skillpunkte für imba roxxordmg brauchten.
> 
> Ja Vorurteil, aber ich steh dazu
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an!
Schurken machen, in meinen Augen, guten DMG. Aber leider Gottes sind mindestens 95% (wenn nicht sogar 99%) schlicht und einfach zu blöd ihre Klasse zu Spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Onkel Barlow sagte das Jäger über mannigfaltige Möglichkeiten verfügen, eine Gruppe zum Wipen zu bringen; War er bestimmt noch nicht mit einem Schurken unterwegs, oder hatte das Glück einen der wenigen guten zu erwischen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei. Meine Gilde nimmt Grundsätzlich alles mit (egal ob IMBA DMG oder nicht). Aber wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Schurken und einem anderem Mellee hab, dann hat der Schurke leider Pech gehabt (es sei denn ich kenne den Schurken).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2009)

Wenn es noch Schurken gäbe, würden wir sie gerne mitnehmen. Wir haben momentan 2 aktive Schurkenspieler in der Gilde, was auf unserem Realm schon realtiv viel ist.


----------



## steehfan (5. März 2009)

also ich versteh den TE nich so richtig...

ich muss auch sagen das seit ich 80 bin mit der combat skillung  aufm dmg meter so im oberen bis mittleren durchschnitt stehe, egal wie gut ich zocke...
auch mit WH Kelthuzads Umklammerung und OH Hand Nerubs mit je berserker drauf...

dann hab ich während dem rumwhinen dass mein dmg nimma stimmt in einem naxx run (einziger schurke hähä) eingesponnener tod + sinistre rache bekommen...
da hab ich auch berserker drauf gehaun und seither bin ich auf der multiskillung...
naxx25 patchwerk - paradeboss um dps anzuschaun - 1. platz? me

maly 10er 1. platz? me
may 25er 2. platz? me

und ich zock nichma so lange wow...zumindest nicht im vergleich zur gilde, von denen die meisten seit release zocken


dass der schurke keine supporterklasse is stimmt wohl, aber wenn ich ma schurkenhandel genauer anschau, möchte ich behaupten, dass unser tank und auch der ganze raid (dps bezogen) froh ist, wenn ich mit schurkenhandel den tank in 2 sekunden auf ne unnereichbare aggro hauen kann.... (und der jäger is auch froh weil er weniger falsch machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


so long cheers steh


----------



## Wolfrog (5. März 2009)

Hmhm war bis jetzt nur 1-2 mal mit nem Schurken im Raid.
Dmg platz war immer sowas im mittleren bereich.
Ich mein,der Singel Target Dmg wurd reduziert,bei Mob Gruppen...seit wann können Schurken bomben..is doch klar das dann kein Dmg bekommt.
Jede klasse kann fast "bomben" 

Krieger:Wirelwind/Spalten
Magelizzard/Aoe
Hexer:Feuerregen/Saat der verderbnis
Hunter:Salve/Multishoot
Schamis:Kettenblitz/Gewitter etc (als verstärker schami hauste halt auf den Singel Target mehr dmg raus)
Dk:Tod und verfalln (Weiß jetzt net wie alle andern spells heißen)
Pala:Weihe etc.
Priest:Meistens eh heal und shadows machen auch mehr Singel T. Dmg
Dudu:Hurrikan(als Moonkin noch Taifun,da passt der Singel T. Dmg auch )Als feral bzw Bär prankenhieb etc
Schurkeolchfächer?Das wars dann auch..

Die meisten klassen,hauen einfach insgesamt mehr Singel T. Dmg raus von daher haben schurken die A****karte gezogen.
Hab nen Kumpel der selber Schuke is,hat naxx 10er eq t.7 und wieter äpix...(hatte er halt schnell nach Wotlk realase als net so viele lv 80 waren)
Er selber meinte,er hätt kb auf raids da man eh kein dmg macht,deswegen macht der jetzt auch nur noch,er wolle PvP machen da Schurken(recht gut im PvP abschneiden,ganzen Stuns etc)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich Schurke nur noch als reine PvP Klasse..

Mfg Wolf


----------



## Sator (5. März 2009)

Wolfrog schrieb:


> ...
> Schurkeolchfächer?Das wars dann auch..
> 
> Die meisten klassen,hauen einfach insgesamt mehr Singel T. Dmg raus von daher haben schurken die A****karte gezogen.
> ...



Klingenwirbel vom Schurken ist sehr wohl eine konkurrenzfähige AoE-Attacke. Aber das mit den Schurken ist genauso, wie mit den Jägern: Da trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen. Es gibt Schurken, wie Jäger, die sind nicht mehr, wie Noobs, die die Klasse nicht beherrschen. Diejenigen, die die Klasse allerdings beherrschen, kommen sehr hoch hinaus. Muss die ganze Zeit an unseren Schurken damals zu BC Zeiten in SSC und FdS denken, der hat keinem eine Chacne gelassen und hat sich permanent nicht von Platz 1 verdrängen lassen, der hatte seine Klasse und vor allem die Combos einfach zu gut drauf. Genau das gleiche, wie Jäger. Da denk ich an den Jäger von meinem Bruder. Der hatte bei seinem ersten Naxx nur blaues Gear mit MM Skill und fuhr trotzdem >2k Dps, weil seine Rota einfach grandios und ausgedacht war.
Und genau daran sieht man, dass die Leute, die zu BC-Zeiten noch großartig Schurke und Jäger gespielt haben, nun DK (nichts gegen DKs, aber es ist einfach die totale Noob-Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) spielen, da Schurke zum Großteil einfach zu komplex geworden ist.
Und wer ganz genau hinschaut, wird schon gemerkt haben, dass es in WotLk effektiv kaum weniger Schurken im Raidbetrieb gibt, wie in BC, was Instanzen angeht, imo sogar eher noch mehr.

@Wolf
Nichts gegen deinen Kumpel, aber er hat haargenau das typische Schurkendenken, was umgeht. "Schurken sind zu komplex geworden, is mir zu schwer, ich machs mir einfach und einfach mach PvP". Das ist genau die Einstellung, die Krieger anfangs BC auch hatten, weil tanken immer komplexer wurde, da hatte sich die Spreu auch schon vom Weizen getrennt. Alle Krieger-Whyner haben sich ins PvP verzogen, weil sie dort Käse haben wollten. Die übrigen 5% haben sich durchgeboxt und siehe da, They are back! Auf Naz'jatar herrscht nun weder Tankmangel noch Überschuss, weil alle iwann wieder Gefallen an der Tanksache gefunden haben.

Was Schurken und PvP angeht: Hab auf meinem Server bisher *keinen* einzigen PvP-Rogue getroffen. Zugegebenermaßen, der Combat-Tree ist momentan nicht besonders dolle, mit 3.1 siehts dann wieder ganz anderst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (5. März 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn es noch Schurken gäbe, würden wir sie gerne mitnehmen. Wir haben momentan 2 aktive Schurkenspieler in der Gilde, was auf unserem Realm schon realtiv viel ist.



Demnach scheint die Aussage plausibel, das die Schurken alle auf DK gewechselt sind, weil sie sich da mehr Roxxor-Coolness versprechen. Interessant. Dann sind die verbliebenen tatsächliche die Asse, und ihr könnt sie unbesehen einladen!


----------



## Grushdak (5. März 2009)

@ Wolfrog

Mein Mainchar ist ein Schurke seit eh und je ...
Er ist auf Schwertkampf geskillt.
Und Du sagst es gibt außer Dolchfächer nix mehr?

Dann spiele mal nen Schurken und Du wirst einige Dir noch unbekannte Dinge entdecken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gerade durch WotLK kann man all diese Sachen noch deutlich verbessern.

Ich bin zwar ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wieder richtig im Spiel,
da ich erst vor kurzem meinen Account wieder aufgetaut habe (nach über 1jähriger Pause).
Doch habe ich inzwischen fast alles auf max geskillt (Waffen,Berufe, Schlossknacken etc.)

Und ein Schurke kann anderen im Raid auf verschiedene Weise gar nützlich sein.
Das geht von Damage, Bufffood, Raidbuffs per Items, Zauberunterbrechen, Schlossknacken bishin zum Mini-Heilen -
ja richtig gelesen, Heilung.
Zumindest bei früheren Raids habe ich desöfteren auch mal Heiler entlastet per Verbänden - z.B. HMs heilen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurken sind eben vielseitig einsetzbar.^^


ps. Klar kommt es bei Raids auch auf Schaden an - aber bei nicht nur !!
Teamplay ist noch mehr gefragt, sowie bestimmte Skills/Fähigkeiten einer Klasse/eines Spielers.

Wenn jeder nur darauf achtet, daß er den höchsten Dmg macht, dann klappt nunmal nix im Raid -
egal welche Klasse dabei ist.


greetz


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Wir haben einen dabei damit die dolche und manche Leder Sachen nicht verloren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (6. März 2009)

> naxx25 patchwerk - paradeboss um dps anzuschaun - 1. platz? me
> 
> maly 10er 1. platz? me
> may 25er 2. platz? me



tja dann zeig mal nen wws, alles irgendwie unglaubwürdig oder eure andern dds sind nur gimps

mallygos nummer 1? mit recount vielleicht noch, dann big lol

recont zeichnet die drachenstacks mit auf, wer am besten stackt ist am ende platz 1.

eine mage von uns hat im 25er 10k dps (recount) an malygos gefahren. und ich hab da selber schon werte von über 7k erreicht.

an patchwerk kommt man mit top eqip nicht viel höher als 5,5k als schurke und vergleichbare mages fahren 6-7k


----------



## Sator (6. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Demnach scheint die Aussage plausibel, das die Schurken alle auf DK gewechselt sind, weil sie sich da mehr Roxxor-Coolness versprechen. Interessant. Dann sind die verbliebenen tatsächliche die Asse, und ihr könnt sie unbesehen einladen!


Genau das ist meine Ansicht und deshalb lade ich auch Schurken mittlerweile auch per Ninjainvite ein, weil ich davon ausgehen kann, dass die verbliebenen Schurken die Elite sind. Früher in BC hab ich mir jeden Schurken immer erst im Arsenal angeschaut, weil PvP-Specc und -Gear bei Schurken i-wie einfach schon vorprogrammiert war :/


----------



## MadRedCap (7. März 2009)

Ich seh Schurken nur noch in BG's rumtingeln, schön aus dem Stealth Verstümmeln und solche netten Sachen machen...

PvE-technisch rangieren Schurken mittlerweile sehr weit unten, weil es einfach so ist, wie es ist: Ohne Support kein Schaden vom Schurken.
Allerdings ist es auch so, das Schurken mittlerweile wirklich was von ihrer Klasse verstehen müssen, damit sie Schadenstechnisch mithalten kann. 
Zudem sollte man bedenken, das Schurken Single Target DD's sind. Trash zählt im DPS-Bild nichts, da gilt eigentlich nur der Bossschaden, und da liegt der Schurke immer weit vorne mit, wenn er den gut gespielt ist. Das beginnt mit der richtigen Skillung, gescheitem Equip, anständigen Verzauberungen, optimale Rotation und dann dem Support vom Raid. 

Ich zocke selber einen Schurken, befasse mich mittlerweile viel mit Theorycraft, um noch mehr DPS rauszukitzeln, skille oft um und probiere was neues aus (normalerweise Combat-Specc, probeweise Verstohlenheit und Mutilate-Specc, ebenso wie Combat/Shiv-Rotationen usw.). Wenn mir einer zu wenig Schaden vorwirft und die Gesamt-DPS vor die Füße postet, warte ich bis zum nächsten Bossfight und poste danach die DPS vom letzten Kampf. Meistens sind die Mäuler dann still, weil sie 200 DPS unter mir liegen.


----------



## Shelong (7. März 2009)

/sign MadRedCap

Es gibt Schurken, die richtig guten Damage fahren... allerdings nicht mehr so viele wie früher. Hängt genau mit dem von dir genannten Grund zusammen. Wo andere Klassen schon seid Burning Crusade rumrechnen um das letzte aus ihrer Skillung und Rota herauszuholen um im DPS-Meter nicht unterzugehen... kommen Schurken jetzt gerade erst in die Bedrängnis. 

Ich nehme Schurken ungerne mit... liegt aber eher daran, dass ich im Moment davon ausgehen muss das unbekannte keinen Damage fahren. bekannte Schurken von den ich weiß, dass sie mithalten... nehm ich gerne mit.


----------



## Annovella (7. März 2009)

Das hier einige behaupten, Schurken können nicht viel Schaden bei AoE-Trash machen, der hat sich getäuscht. Dolhfächer macht richtig guten Schaden, vorallem wenn es kurzanhaltende Trashgruppen sind.
Wir haben im 25er 1-2 Schurken dabei und die machen sehr guten Schaden.

Vergleich aus dem letzten 25er Raid(wärend der gesamten Instanz) in DPS

1. Dk: 4 133	
1. Feraldruide:  4 208	
1. Hunter: 3 838	
1. Krieger: 3 987
1. Verg. Paladin: 3 507
1. Schurk: 3 643

Schattenpriester/Eleshamis haben 3,3k DPS
Vorallem Druide/Jäger/Schurken/Krieger/Dks sind bei uns weit oben, Hexenmeister weiter unten. Also haben Schurken rein statistisch gesehen nicht soviele Probleme wie Spriests/Shamis/Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigdadycool (7. März 2009)

skill deinen schurken halt richtig . das das A und O bei der klasse. wenn so ne 0/8/15 lolstep skillung hast is klar das du keinen schaden machst. kampf hab ich 0 ahnung wie es damit aussieht bei uns im raid sind schurken alle multilate. und net pvp sondern pve gekillt. bei trash hat er durch mich als dudu tank unentlich energie .... er spammt einfach den dolchföcher und macht im 10 er raid damit beim trash 3,5 k + dps ......
am boss ca 3 k (wie gesagt 10 er raids) weis net was du hast.


----------



## Urengroll (7. März 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Der TE hat evtl. erfahren, dass in "Wrath of the BombKing" kaum noch CC benötigt wird und "alle anderen Klassen mehr Schaden machen, als ihnen gut tut".
> 
> Da viele Raidleader bestimmte Schurken-Skillungen in der Vergangenheit auf reine "Zap"- und "Blind"-Maschinen reduziert haben, ist die Frage des TE nicht ungerechtfertigt.
> 
> Aber: wer seinen Schurken beherrscht, findet IMMER einen Platz. Man muss sich (leider) nur wieder neu "etablieren"..



/sign

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Wenn ich mal als DD oder als Heiler in Heroische Instanzen gehe, dann ist zu 90% kein Schurke dabei. Warum, das weiß ich nicht.
Wenn man dann mal einen Schurken dabei hat, ist der nur unterdurchschnittlich usw.
Naja, ich denke mal das liegt daran, das man den Schurken nur richtig spielen muss, damit Schaden kommt.
Ich kann allerdings nichts dazu sagen, da ich mich mit Schurken mal gar nicht auskenne.


----------



## Gnap (7. März 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Außerdem wird man in ulduar evtl. wieder cc brauchen



haha... junge, du bist echt witzig xD!


----------



## Harlon0822 (7. März 2009)

Ich find Schurken sind immer ziemlich weit oben im dmg.Eigentlich kommst es auf eq und skill an.Wenn sie gut sind,sind sie auch gut im DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (7. März 2009)

Wir haben immer 1-2 Schurken im Raid... "hinterherhinken" sie wirklich nicht, sind immer ganz gut dabei...


----------



## Muahdib (7. März 2009)

Da ich ja seit Anfang an mit meinem Schurken Raide merke ich schon wie sich DD Technisch einiges verschiebt .
Zu Urzeiten waren wir Die DD´s schlechthin kein Support aber massiv Damage wenn der Boss eher ruhige gehalten
werden konnte . Seit BC war es schon schwerer oben bei zu bleiben .. beim Single Target ich muss nicht laufen
Boss ging es noch aber der ganze Trashpack hatte damals DPS gekostet . Nun sein WotLK schauts schwer aus
man muss wieder den neuen guten Mix finden aus Hit Crit u.s.w. und leider Einseitig Skillen ( Mulitlate )
Ok war wohl zu BC nicht anders da war halt Kampf die bessere Skillung .

Jäger sind seit BC und auch jetzt die Top DDler schlechthin .

Ich muss zwar um keinen Raidplatz heulen da manche Raids nicht nur auf DPS schauen finde aber schon das
Schurken rar geworden sind beim Raiden . Viele bedenken auch nicht das wir eine Aggroumleitung haben 
nun sogar AE machen können ... und durch Buffs sehr gut skalieren .


----------



## Drakonis (7. März 2009)

wens interessiert
http://wowwebstats.com/zqsztxfws6hxm

flickwerk verkackt nach 20 sec nen hatefull reinbekommen, obwohl kein bufffood, kein priesterbuff, hat wohl nen heiler geschlafen

ansosnten ist bei uns kein verstärker dabei und mt ist nen feral. d.h. kein rüstungszerreißen in 90% aller fälle -.-


(Malygos wws spackt rum, haben ihn im 8er erfolgs-run im 3. try gelegt)


----------



## Nasiria (7. März 2009)

Also ich kann sagen, dass es für Schurken schwerer geworden ist, aber nicht unmöglich... ich hatte mich sehr lange ran gehangen, nachdem ich erst als eine der Letzten 80 geworden bin, dass ich gut hochkomme. Damals war ich zum Teil bald froh, wenn ich über den Schaden der Tanks gekommen bin, nun prügel ich mich mit den noch leicht übertrieben starken DKs rum. Allerdings werden wirklich einige der Fähigkeiten vom Schurken vergessen, zum Beispiel ist es ja nicht so, dass Schurkenhandel nur Aggro auf den Tank umleitet... wenn der Tank schon genug davon hat, dann geb ich das auf den besten DD in meiner 20 Meter Reichweite, weil der dann auch nochmal durchgängig 3% mehr SChaden machen kann... oder 6 von 30 Sekunden 15% mehr, je nachdem, wie man es sehen will.


----------



## !Albador! (7. März 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Vergleich aus dem letzten 25er Raid(wärend der gesamten Instanz) in DPS
> 
> 1. Dk: 4 133
> 1. Feraldruide:  4 208
> ...



Das is recht intressant da es bei uns doch anders aussieht 

1. DK
2. Hunter - Hexer - Shadow - Krieger - Schamane (liegen alle immer sehr nahe beieinander)
3. Schurke - Pala - Mage

Druiden kann ich nich richtig einschätzen iwie hab ich lange kein mehr in den top 5 gesehen ó.Ó

Aber der Kampf um Rang 1 wird bei uns meist zwichen DK - Hunter - Hexer ausgetragen --> dabei hat der DK aber meist die Nase vorn im gesamt Raid, denke mal das liegt an der kombination sehr hohen AOE schaden und auch hohe single dps 

bei bossen die nur rumstehen (flick oä.) schaff ichs meist mit dem hunter an 1. stelle wenn ich viel laufen muss dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus 

aber btt --> ich find auch schurken könnten nen kleinen buff vertragen so das sie sich im single dps wieder mehr hocharbeiten können - mit dolchfächer ham sie denk ich einen sehr starken aoe, da seh ich also keine probleme


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. März 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> mh wie siehts denn mit fury warris oder non tank warris aus? machn auch nur focus dmg und sind auch nur durchschnitt ... also dürften auch keine furys und ms warris mit ... aber sie kommen immer mit ...



Meine Güte, ich würde auch in dem Moment nen fury vorziehen wenn ich weiß, dass der ganz einfach mehr drückt. Hast damit offenbar schlechte Erfahrung gemacht oder wie meinste das, dass immer en fury mitdarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bei uns sind im raid 1-2Schurken drinen , die auch ganz gut dmg machen


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (7. März 2009)

Lustig, es gibt immernoch Leute, die jemanden nich mitnehmen, nur weil er keinen Erfolg hat oder seine Waffen ent verzaubert hat (siehe mich). WOllte heut Naxx 25er, werd kicked mit Begründung ''Du bist Schurke und machst fast nur dmg mit Waffen [welche Melee Klasse nicht?] und die sind nichtmal verzauebrt''. 

Gut, ich mach im 25er immer so 3k + DPS ohne Enchants auf Waffen, aber naja, da war ja noch ein Rogue aus der Gilde des Raidleaders ind er Gruppe ^-~


----------



## Harry_ (7. März 2009)

naja, wir sind im Raid meist 2 Schurken... mehr verträgt der Raid nicht aber wir 2 sind immer dabei... und im Damage auch gut dabei *g*


----------



## Korgor (7. März 2009)

Naja unserer fährt 4k, da ist der immer dabei.

Das Prob. ist eben, dass die sehr viel Hit brauchen.

hmm, bei uns so:

1. Schamane / Schurke / DK / Pala

2. alles andere


----------



## Tenchon (7. März 2009)

also meine Meinung zu Schurken ist doch ehr negativ. Die meisten machen zu wenig damage und hampeln nur rum mit ihrem schleichen.. dann werden sie wieder entdeckt und der spaß geht wieder los.

vernünftige schurken sind selten.. die kann man auch gerne mitnehmen.. aber sonst ..


----------



## Garziil (7. März 2009)

Naja der einzige schurke den ich noch mitnehme ist nen gildenkollege. ansonsten keinen. wozu brauche ich schurken? CC? In WotLK ist CC eher nutzlos in inis. Als DD? Joar macht Schaden, aber da machen andere weitaus besseren Schaden + zusätzlichen GRP support.  Was genau bringt der gruppe noch ein schurke? Schurkenhandel? Naja es ist da aber nicht so notwendig bei einem anständigen Tank. In BC wurden Schurken noch als CC gesucht für TDM Hero z.B. aber heute ist da leider fehlanzeige. Die restlichen DD können halt mehr nützliche dinge. Schade, aber tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (7. März 2009)

Das Problem warum Schurken "keinen Schaden machen" liegt einfach da dran, dass sie auf ihrem Finsterer Stos gespamme sitzen und nicht einsehen das diese Kampfart total veraltet ist!!!!
Klar kommt es auf die Skillung an....aber macht euch doch BITTE mal in euren Klassenforen schlau....habe schon einwandfreie Threads entdeckt welche meine Dps um locker 200 gesteigert haben....dann ist beschrieben welches Gift wohin, welche Waffe wohin, (zb. Schwert Mh, Faustwaffe Oh....weiß net wie es im moment ist sry, zocke atm Dudu) dann welche Vz und welche stats WIRKLICH zu beachten sind....wenn ihr keinen Dmg fahrt erreicht erstmal das Stylehitcap und setzt ein bisseln auf crit+ap anstatt alles mit beweglichkeit voll zusockel und verzaubern...-.-

Wir haben 2 Schurken die mit uns raiden und die sind immer eine der ersten im Dmg, vorne liegt der Eleschami, danach der Pala (dd, kA wie die skillung ist) und der Hunter....aber die Schurken...immer unter den ersten 4-6...und die könnten ihren dmg wahrscheinlich auch nochmal um ein beträchtliches Maß steigern wenn sie den Thread kennen würden (das ist jetzt ne Spekulation, kA wie sie spielen^^). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long...DW


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (7. März 2009)

SS Gespamme ? Hab zwar kp von kampskillung (<3 Mutilate) aber ich glaube, SS ist Main Attack bei Kampfskillung und wenig DMG macht man damit auch nicht.


----------



## Restmüll (7. März 2009)

Ich persönlich habe absolut keine Probleme mit Schurken und finde auch nicht dass sie unbedingt wenig Schaden austeilen. Gehe jederzeit gerne mit `nem Schurken in eine Instanz oder einen Schlachtzug. Wobei....stimmt schon, mir kommt es auch so vor als seien derzeit weniger Schurken als zu BC unterwegs, weswegen auch immer.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grund das niemand mehr Schurken mitnimmt ist, das Schurken nur noch im PvP vorhanden sind.
> 
> In der Gilde gibt es einen Schurken und in der Friendlist 2 Schurken die PvE machen.
> 
> ...


aehmmm... nein.
normalerweise im bg:
6+ palas, 
6+ dks
4+ hunter
einige mages, krieger
1-2 schurken


----------



## fabdiem (8. März 2009)

ganz ehrlich?
schurken sind geil! vor allem die mutilates^^

also ich werd in meiner gilde immer mitgenomm sowie bei random raids fast IMMER mitgenommen (ohne das ich angaben zu dps undso mach)
außnahmen sind meistens wenn zuviele schurken oder melees im raid scho vorhanden sind
da ich immo noch net voll episches eq hab mach ich nicht den burner bäbämschaden
aber ich halt gut mit^^

aber mal so von außen gesehn sind schurken eig zunichs richtig nutze (mal abgesehn vom schurken handel)

viele hybrid oder dmg klassen machn mehr dmg und unterstützen DAZU noch den raid mit buffs oder andres zeugs


----------



## champy01 (10. März 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Also ich glaube du machst was falsch. Bei uns sind die Schurken noch immer in den Top 3.
> 
> 
> Klar Mages und Schammies machen meist mehr auch DKs und Jäger machen fett Schaden
> ...



Im Bomben ist der Schurke bei uns im Raid25 die No.1, der macht im Trash fast immer um die 9k - 11k dps !

An Bossen ist der je nach buff 1. oder 4. Bei uns wechseln sich je nach Boss Schurke, Magier, DK und Jäger die Plätze. Den Schurken kann ich als DK nur mit DW an Bosskämpfen etwas Paroli bieten aber auch nicht immer. Mit 2H Waffe dpst der mir davon. Freut Euch auf Patch 3.1 wenn dass so live geht wird der Schurke zumindest vom DK keine Konkurrenz mehr haben. 

Schurken sind top DDler jeder gute Raidleiter würde immer ein guten Schurken mitnehmen garkeine Frage.


----------



## Eltin (10. März 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Lustig, es gibt immernoch Leute, die jemanden nich mitnehmen, nur weil er keinen Erfolg hat oder seine Waffen ent verzaubert hat (siehe mich). WOllte heut Naxx 25er, werd kicked mit Begründung ''Du bist Schurke und machst fast nur dmg mit Waffen [welche Melee Klasse nicht?] und die sind nichtmal verzauebrt''.
> 
> Gut, ich mach im 25er immer so 3k + DPS ohne Enchants auf Waffen, aber naja, da war ja noch ein Rogue aus der Gilde des Raidleaders ind er Gruppe ^-~



Dich würde ich noch nicht mal 5er Hero mitnehmen. Nicht verzauberte Waffen/Equip ist meist ein Zeichen für "Achtung hier kommt ein Noob"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aehmmm... nein.
> normalerweise im bg:
> 6+ palas,
> 6+ dks
> ...



ey....uns imba hexer nicht vergessen!

also wir haben 2 schurken im raid...und ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe die aufregung nicht. einer unserer schurken ist meist im mittelfeld vertreten....während der andere immer unter den ersten 3 im dmg-meter steht..... also können schurken wohl nicht so schlecht sein wie viele denken.....

...es kommt wohl auf den spieler an....


----------



## BlenD (10. März 2009)

oO..Schurke kein dmg?

Bei uns sind Schurke IMMER oben dabei und das wird sich soschnell auch nciht ändern, wenn ich den recount bei den trashmobs in Naxx laufen lasse sehe ich beim Bomben sogar immer die Schurke an platz 1 oder 2!!!!!


----------



## Deepender (10. März 2009)

schurken sind schon was cooles, aber die müssten so einen nerf bekommen das sie ihre klasse nicht mehr spielen-.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja zumindest der dolchfächer müsste komplett hart generft werde, die machen ja aoe dmg das is wirklich abnormal, dann geben se den schurken mal was mit aoe, und overpowern es sofort!
ich habe auch schurken twink, womit ich halt arena mache, und ich muss sagen, hexenmeister und sonst irgendwelche stoffis sind einfach zu krasse opfer, schwer sind nur palas..... und genau das stört mich, alles zu leicht für schurken, man brauch nicht mal richtig skill!

mein main is magier, und mich nerven schurken richtig, im 1gg1 zerfetzt man jeden schurken, außer auf feuer, da nicht unbedingt, aber sobald irgendwie 2on2 is, gehts nimmer, und wenn nur aif eis..... weil man sich nicht nur auf den schurken konzentrieren kann..... und dann isses meist zu spät, und nein es war kein mimimi, es war eine feststellung!^^


----------



## Zentoro (10. März 2009)

Haben immer Schurken dabei, weil sie absoluten Toppschaden machen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schurken sind im Damage immer ganz oben, ich versteh den Thread nicht so richtig...^^


sind sie nicht.

Wurde als guter Schurke einige Zeit lang mitgenomm, nun hab ich nen Schamanen gererollt und werde nur noch mit ihm mitgenomm, mein Schurke auf PvP geskillt und PvE technisch an den Nagel gehangen.
Rogue PvE = absolut underpowered!


----------



## fabdiem (10. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> sind sie nicht.
> 
> Wurde als guter Schurke einige Zeit lang mitgenomm, nun hab ich nen Schamanen gererollt und werde nur noch mit ihm mitgenomm, mein Schurke auf PvP geskillt und PvE technisch an den Nagel gehangen.
> Rogue PvE = absolut underpowered!



liegt aber auch vorallem daran das schurken keinerlei raidunterstüzung haben außer "schurkenhandel"

ele schamis machen annähernd gut schaden und buffen den raid schön

wenn ein schurke natürlich gut gespielt wird und gutes eq hat kann er natürlich fett dps drücken
aber nicht alle können schurken gut spielen

zb ich kann meinen mutilate schurken gut zocken und werd immer mitgenomm

hatte aber ma auf kampf geskillt und 500 dps weniger gemacht
auch als ich langsam mit der rota vertrauter war


----------



## Syrics (10. März 2009)

Ich glaub das liegt auch ein wenig daran (Vom Schurken DMG her), dass wir Schurken weniger Grund-Schaden in den Attacken haben...Zb. Finsterer Stoss : 150 Schaden steht da...Ka hab lange nich mehr gespielt. Und bei nem Arkanen Schuss? Feuerball? Die können mehr DMG in der gleichen Zeit machen...joah xD Nur dass sie es schon vom Spiel her bekommen, den Schaden, die Schurken müssen sich den durch Equipment und Taktik, Gifte, die richtigen Werte, die richtige Skillung holen. Das müssen die anderen zwar auch, aber wenn die das alles haben, sindse wieder besser...Wenn ihr versteht was ich mein...^^


----------



## Ridiculous (10. März 2009)

2 schurken aber nur bei Sartharion mit 3 ads zum deenragen


----------



## Soylent (11. März 2009)

Ich bin selbst einer der Raidleiter unseres Raids und spile leidenschaftlich gerne meinen Schurken im Raid.

Ich glaube das Grundproblem derzeit ist, dass es potentiell genauso viele Nahkampfklassen/Skillungen wie Fernkämpfer gibt:

Nahkämpfer: Schurke, Krieger, Druide, Schamane, Paladin, Todesritter

Fernkämpfer: Magier, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Druide, Schamane, Priester

Bei einigen Bossen gibt es halt Effekte, die sich bei der typischen Kampfweise von Nahkämpfern extrem negativer auswirken als bei Fernkämpfern. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an Kel'Thuzad. Bei zu vielen Melees sind zu viele Spieler gleichzeitig vom Eisgrab befallen und erfordern wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Die Ferkämpfer verteilen sich halt und das Eisgrab ist unproblematisch.

Meine Hoffnung war ja, dass die Bosse in Ulduar etwas freundlicher zu Nahkämpfern sind. Leider wurden diese Hoffnungen enttäuscht. Es gibt wieder Bosse mit überspringenden Schadenseffekten. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich den Pool an Nahkämpfern nicht aufstocken werde. Ein Drittel der DDs wird bei uns dann wohl durch Nahkämpfer besetzt (maximal), die restlichen zwei Drittel füllen dann Fernkämpfer aus.

Für den optimalen Support der Melee Gruppe ist von Hause aus also kein Platz für wesentlich mehr als einen Schurken. Wäre ich nicht Schurke und würde schon sehr lange mit unserer Gilde auf Raid gehen, hätten wir wohl garkeinen Schurken im Raid, warum auch? 

Sicher, wenn der Rest des Raids pennt, kann man auch mal an Platz 1 stehen als Schurke, oder auch wenn es etwas zum bomben gibt (klingt komisch, ist aber so). Mexxna ist ein guter Kandidat für Schurken auf Platz 1, den Dolchfächer gut timen, damit dann die kleinen Spinnen platt machen, bevor eine andere AoE Klasse dies machen kann, dann gibts zur Belohnung auch Platz 1.

Single Damage liegen Mages ganz weit oben (nicht alle, nur die, die was drauf haben), der furor Krieger liegt auch regelmäßig drüber.

Beispiel Flickwerk 25er (alle haben gleichwertiges Equipment)
Combat Schurke: 4,2k
Furor Krieger: 5k
Arkan Mage: 6k


----------



## Soylent (11. März 2009)

champy01 schrieb:


> Im Bomben ist der Schurke bei uns im Raid25 die No.1, der macht im Trash fast immer um die 9k - 11k dps !
> 
> An Bossen ist der je nach buff 1. oder 4. Bei uns wechseln sich je nach Boss Schurke, Magier, DK und Jäger die Plätze. Den Schurken kann ich als DK nur mit DW an Bosskämpfen etwas Paroli bieten aber auch nicht immer. Mit 2H Waffe dpst der mir davon. Freut Euch auf Patch 3.1 wenn dass so live geht wird der Schurke zumindest vom DK keine Konkurrenz mehr haben.
> 
> Schurken sind top DDler jeder gute Raidleiter würde immer ein guten Schurken mitnehmen garkeine Frage.



Wen interessiert der Damage am Trash? Der Trash fällt auch irgendwann, wenn die Hälfte des Raids AFK ist, Boss Damage ist interessant.


----------



## Soylent (11. März 2009)

DerWintersdorfer schrieb:


> Das Problem warum Schurken "keinen Schaden machen" liegt einfach da dran, dass sie auf ihrem Finsterer Stos gespamme sitzen und nicht einsehen das diese Kampfart total veraltet ist!!!!
> Klar kommt es auf die Skillung an....aber macht euch doch BITTE mal in euren Klassenforen schlau....habe schon einwandfreie Threads entdeckt welche meine Dps um locker 200 gesteigert haben....dann ist beschrieben welches Gift wohin, welche Waffe wohin, (zb. Schwert Mh, Faustwaffe Oh....weiß net wie es im moment ist sry, zocke atm Dudu) dann welche Vz und welche stats WIRKLICH zu beachten sind....wenn ihr keinen Dmg fahrt erreicht erstmal das Stylehitcap und setzt ein bisseln auf crit+ap anstatt alles mit beweglichkeit voll zusockel und verzaubern...-.-
> 
> Wir haben 2 Schurken die mit uns raiden und die sind immer eine der ersten im Dmg, vorne liegt der Eleschami, danach der Pala (dd, kA wie die skillung ist) und der Hunter....aber die Schurken...immer unter den ersten 4-6...und die könnten ihren dmg wahrscheinlich auch nochmal um ein beträchtliches Maß steigern wenn sie den Thread kennen würden (das ist jetzt ne Spekulation, kA wie sie spielen^^).
> ...



Was soll man jetzt dazu sagen... auf crit+ap setzen und keine Beweglichkeit Sockeln, ja, gut....ohne Worte. Der Tip mit dem Stylecap ist schön und gut, den Stylecap erreicht man auch blind mit grün Equip (etwas übertrieben formuliert)

Unter die ersten 4-6 zu kommen ist kein Problem, was ich vom Schurken erwarte ist die Nr. 1 am Singletarget.


----------

